# Women sexually assaulted by hundreds of Arab or N. African men in Cologne



## tinydancer

Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days. 

"Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."

Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0


----------



## The Great Goose

Whitey are cowards.


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0



Where does it mention "migrants"?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?

Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.



Worst article EVAH?

You're slagging the NYTimes?


----------



## tinydancer

*German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men 'of Arab and North African origin' who sexually assaulted numerous women and threw fireworks into crowds at Cologne train station on New Year's Eve *

* German police are hunting for a group of up to a 1,000 men in Cologne*
* Men accused of carrying out a series of vile sexual assaults at train station*
*Police described latest attacks as 'a completely new dimension of crime'*
German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men over sex attacks


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
Click to expand...


That was in other articles. Testimony of one of the young ladies that was groped like crazy. 

"One of the victims, named only as 'Katja L', gave a harrowing testimony of her ordeal.

'When we came out of the station, we were very surprised by the group that met us there'. She said the group was 'exclusively young foreign men,' she told Der Express. 

'We then walked through this group of men. There was an alley through [the men] which we walked through.' 

She described the moment she 'felt a hand on my buttocks, then on my breasts, in the end'.

'I was groped everywhere. It was a nightmare. Although we shouted and beat them, the guys did not stop. I was desperate and think I was touched around 100 times in the 200 meters,' she said.

'Fortunately I wore a jacket and trousers. A skirt would probably have been torn away from me'."


German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men over sex attacks


----------



## TheOldSchool

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
Click to expand...

Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.

As for you... stop being such a victim.


----------



## Tilly

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in other articles. Testimony of one of the young ladies that was groped like crazy.
> 
> "One of the victims, named only as 'Katja L', gave a harrowing testimony of her ordeal.
> 
> 'When we came out of the station, we were very surprised by the group that met us there'. She said the group was 'exclusively young foreign men,' she told Der Express.
> 
> 'We then walked through this group of men. There was an alley through [the men] which we walked through.'
> 
> She described the moment she 'felt a hand on my buttocks, then on my breasts, in the end'.
> 
> 'I was groped everywhere. It was a nightmare. Although we shouted and beat them, the guys did not stop. I was desperate and think I was touched around 100 times in the 200 meters,' she said.
> 
> 'Fortunately I wore a jacket and trousers. A skirt would probably have been torn away from me'."
> 
> 
> German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men over sex attacks
Click to expand...

They're only innocent women, what do libturds care?


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
Click to expand...






 When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals


----------



## Tilly

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
Click to expand...

How is TD a 'victim' for posting a news item?


----------



## Bleipriester

TheOldSchool said:


> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.


So you are another leftists ignorant who cannot see migrant crime? Hopefully, the women´s husbands or boyfriends are like you.





"1000 foreigners sexually assaulted you and your friends? Come on, Liar! Merkel says, everything is alright so go to hell with your family and friends. I will eliminate you and your family and everyone who knows you, you just discredited Multikulti! Multikulti über alles! HEIL MULTIKULTI! HEEEEILLLL!"


----------



## Tilly

TheOldSchool said:


> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.


My, you really are a pig.


----------



## Gracie

I really don't get the mindset that some of you exhibit on this. Did all those women decide to just LIE? And you truly don't see a problem with these accusations? Wtf is the matter with you?


----------



## Gracie

And if it were your wives and daughters, would you be so quick to find excuses for that kind of warped behavior?


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
Click to expand...


And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?

Ever been to Germany?


----------



## Pogo

tinydancer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in other articles. Testimony of one of the young ladies that was groped like crazy.
> 
> "One of the victims, named only as 'Katja L', gave a harrowing testimony of her ordeal.
> 
> 'When we came out of the station, we were very surprised by the group that met us there'. She said the group was 'exclusively young foreign men,' she told Der Express.
> 
> 'We then walked through this group of men. There was an alley through [the men] which we walked through.'
> 
> She described the moment she 'felt a hand on my buttocks, then on my breasts, in the end'.
> 
> 'I was groped everywhere. It was a nightmare. Although we shouted and beat them, the guys did not stop. I was desperate and think I was touched around 100 times in the 200 meters,' she said.
> 
> 'Fortunately I wore a jacket and trousers. A skirt would probably have been torn away from me'."
> 
> 
> German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men over sex attacks
Click to expand...


Well then (a) you should have linked the article that actually says that, and (b) it doesn't say that anyway.

Your first link isn't even a link at all. "http://" doesn't go to any website and never has.

The one that does go somewhere actually says:

>> It is unclear if the gang of men are migrants but opinions remain divided in Cologne over the recent influx of migrants with protests held by PEGIDA and a campaign supporting migrants. <<​
Your own link.


----------



## Gracie

Well, it's common sense to connect the dots. Germany has been overflowing with young cowardly men who don't want to fight in their own country so they have mass flooded any country stupid enough to take them....men who think women as there for their own amusement, men who think women are worth less than dogs but good for a rape/fuck...men who are not german but of another race and belief. All of a sudden german women are at risk? LYING german women? Come on.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
Click to expand...






 The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Well, it's common sense to connect the dots. Germany has been overflowing with young cowardly men who don't want to fight in their own country so they have mass flooded any country stupid enough to take them....men who think women as there for their own amusement, men who think women are worth less than dogs but good for a rape/fuck...men who are not german but of another race and belief. All of a sudden german women are at risk? LYING german women? Come on.



If that's to me (I can't tell with no quote), I didn't imply women were "lying".  I haven't posted about them at all.  I'm simply observing that the OP is plugging in stuff that isn't there, and that's dishonest.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
Click to expand...


"Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.

You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.


----------



## Gracie

In general, Pogo, to those who are pooh poohing this off.


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
Click to expand...

I damn sure fucking can. Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, smells like a rancid duck, fucks other ducks and sheep and camels, its a fucking fucked up duck.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I damn sure fucking can. Walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, smells like a rancid duck, fucks other ducks and sheep and camels, its a fucking fucked up duck.
Click to expand...


Nope, sorry.  Nobody gets to just make it up.  

That's what I busted the OP for.  We have entirely too many sources just making it up without bothering to wait for the evidence.  Not only is that dishonest, it perpetuates the myths their agenda is out to perpetuate.  

That can't be allowed and when said agenda-drivers do it anyway they need calling out.


----------



## Gracie

Fuck the fucking evidence. Shit loads of women are complaining that shitloads of camel fuckers are harassing them. Believe what you want. 

Meh

/unsub


----------



## Decus

The number of police complaints filed are significant and some reports expect that number to rise:

_"*Sixty complaints* were filed to police, *a third of which were linked to sexual assault*. Cologne’s mayor, Henriette Reker, called an emergency meeting of high-ranking security officials on Tuesday, saying her aim was to ensure the city centre did not turn into a “lawless zone”."_

Every article describes the assailants the same way:

_"“*Sexual crimes took place on a huge scale*,” said the police president, Wolfgang Albers. “*The crimes were committed by a group of people who from appearance were largely from the north African or Arab world*.”"_

Cologne inquiry into 'coordinated' New Year's Eve sex attacks

Racism isn't the reason these assaults are being reported - the scale and unprecedented manner in which the crimes were committed are why this is news.
.


----------



## Correll

I agree that is an incredibly poorly written article. It was pretty vague.

IF the situation on the ground is at all like described it is a complete breakdown of law and order.

The underlying problem of an incredible cultural gulf on the rights of women and proper treatment of women between Europe and the Third World Muslim culture makes this report both believable, but also suspect because it is what we expect to hear.

If this is true, we will hear more of it. Eventually.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Fuck the fucking evidence. Shit loads of women are complaining that shitloads of camel fuckers are harassing them. Believe what you want.
> 
> Meh
> 
> /unsub



See, that's exactly the problem.

I'll believe what the facts are.  Not what some drunk hatemonger in Canada wants to speculate.


----------



## Decus

In a Reuters article they state that the number of complaints is even higher:

_"*About 90 women have reported being robbed, threatened or sexually molested* at New Year celebrations outside Cologne's cathedral by young, mostly drunk, men, police said on Tuesday, in events they have described as 'a new dimension in crime'." _

Germans shaken by New Year attacks on women in Cologne


----------



## Decus

Seems all of Germany knows what happened:

_"*Witnesses and police* said the men were of Arab or North African appearance."

"*Mrs Merkel* called Cologne Mayor Henriette Reker on Tuesday and *expressed her "outrage over these disgusting attacks and sexual assaults"*."_

Cologne sex attacks: Merkel disgust at New Year gang assaults - BBC News

_._


----------



## Decus

The BBC article also mentions that similar attacks took place in other German cities:

_"*Women were also targeted in Hamburg and Stuttgart* in similar attacks, but on a smaller scale."_

Cologne sex attacks: Merkel disgust at New Year gang assaults - BBC News


----------



## Correll

Decus said:


> Seems all of Germany knows what happened:
> 
> _"*Witnesses and police* said the men were of Arab or North African appearance."
> 
> "*Mrs Merkel* called Cologne Mayor Henriette Reker on Tuesday and *expressed her "outrage over these disgusting attacks and sexual assaults"*."_
> 
> Cologne sex attacks: Merkel disgust at New Year gang assaults - BBC News
> 
> _._




Merkel is a fool if she did not realize that importing a culture with a medieval view of women would lead to such problems.


----------



## Muhammed

The Great Goose said:


> Whitey are cowards.


Spoken like a true piece of shit racist scumbag.


----------



## Gracie

Germans shaken by New Year robberies, sexual attacks on women

Buncha lying women accusing those poor camel fuckers of attacking them.


----------



## The Great Goose

Muhammed said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true piece of shit racist scumbag.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Great Goose

[QUOTE="Gracie, post: 13191786, member: 426rmans shaken by New Year robberies, sexual attacks on women

Buncha lying women accusing those poor camel fuckers of attacking them.[/QUOTE]
I dont believe they were lying.


----------



## saveliberty

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
Click to expand...


I suppose you envisioned all the migrants as women and children.  If there was a man he was an engineer or brain surgeon right?


----------



## TheOldSchool

saveliberty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you envisioned all the migrants as women and children.  If there was a man he was an engineer or brain surgeon right?
Click to expand...

I suppose you suffered brain trauma as a child, since you think you scored a point with that nonsense.


----------



## saveliberty

TheOldSchool said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you envisioned all the migrants as women and children.  If there was a man he was an engineer or brain surgeon right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose you suffered brain trauma as a child, since you think you scored a point with that nonsense.
Click to expand...


Way better than your reply moron.


----------



## TheOldSchool

saveliberty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose you envisioned all the migrants as women and children.  If there was a man he was an engineer or brain surgeon right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose you suffered brain trauma as a child, since you think you scored a point with that nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way better than your reply moron.
Click to expand...

Nope.  Yours confirms your profound ignorance to everyone who reads it.  I'd have to try really hard to out-stupid that.


----------



## saveliberty

TheOldSchool said:


> Nope.  Yours confirms your profound ignorance to everyone who reads it.  I'd have to try really hard to out-stupid that.



Due to profound stupidity I must put you on ignore.  No loss.


----------



## Muhammed

The Great Goose said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true piece of shit racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That too.


----------



## TheOldSchool

saveliberty said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Yours confirms your profound ignorance to everyone who reads it.  I'd have to try really hard to out-stupid that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to profound stupidity I must put you on ignore.  No loss.
Click to expand...


Bye now pussy


----------



## Vigilante

*Coverup of Mass Molestations on New Year's Eve in Cologne Draws Ire*
PJ Media ^ | January 5, 2016 | Michael Walsh
Cologne mayor Henriette Reker , left, and the head of Cologne's police, Wolfgang Albers, attend a news conference in Cologne, western Germany, Tuesday Jan. 5, 2016. The mayor of Cologne condemned a series of sexual assaults in the western German city on New Year's Eve, calling Tuesday for the perpetrators to be "prosecuted in the toughest possible way." Police say dozens of women reported being sexually assaulted and robbed around Cologne's main train station, next to the city's famous cathedral, during the night from Thursday to Friday. At least 90 criminal complaints have been filed, including one allegation of rape.Oh,...







What is the German phrase for "please rape my wife and daughter last"?


----------



## The Great Goose

Muhammed said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a true piece of shit racist scumbag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Vigilante said:


> *Coverup of Mass Molestations on New Year's Eve in Cologne Draws Ire*
> PJ Media ^ | January 5, 2016 | Michael Walsh
> Cologne mayor Henriette Reker , left, and the head of Cologne's police, Wolfgang Albers, attend a news conference in Cologne, western Germany, Tuesday Jan. 5, 2016. The mayor of Cologne condemned a series of sexual assaults in the western German city on New Year's Eve, calling Tuesday for the perpetrators to be "prosecuted in the toughest possible way." Police say dozens of women reported being sexually assaulted and robbed around Cologne's main train station, next to the city's famous cathedral, during the night from Thursday to Friday. At least 90 criminal complaints have been filed, including one allegation of rape.Oh,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the German phrase for "please rape my wife and daughter last"?




What a moron. What did he think would happen?


----------



## The Great Goose

Correll said:


> *Coverup of Mass Molestations on New YeariCologne Draws Ire*
> PJ Media ^ | January 5, 2016 | Michael Walsh
> Cologne mayor Henriette Reker , left, and the head of Cologne's police, Wolfgang Albers, attend a news conference in Cologne, western Germany, Tuesday Jan. 5, 2016. The mayor of Cologne condemned a series of sexual assaults in the western German city on New Year's Eve, calling Tuesday for the perpetrators to be "prosecuted in the toughest possible way." Police say dozens of women reported being sexually assaulted and robbed around Cologne's main train station, next to the city's famous cathedral, during the night from Thursday to Friday. At least 90 criminal complaints have been filed, including one allegation of rape.Oh,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the German phrase for "please rape my wife and daughter last"?




What a moron. What did he think would happen?[/QUOTE]



What's he seeing in that photo? Hundreds of shifty eyed predatory men skulking out of a train?

He and his wife are clearly suffering infertility problems 

Still, i cant see why a Danish sperm doner wouldnt suffice? Maybe he lost his job to an immigrant and so cant afford artificial insemination?


----------



## Jroc

tinydancer said:


> *German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men 'of Arab and North African origin' who sexually assaulted numerous women and threw fireworks into crowds at Cologne train station on New Year's Eve *
> 
> * German police are hunting for a group of up to a 1,000 men in Cologne*
> * Men accused of carrying out a series of vile sexual assaults at train station*
> *Police described latest attacks as 'a completely new dimension of crime'*
> German police hunt for group of up to 1,000 men over sex attacks




Thank you Angela Merkel


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well. It appears they are having quite the issue with migrants all across Europe these days.
> 
> "Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers says witnesses described the assaults as coming from a group of up to 1,000 men whose appearance indicated they were of "Arab or North African origin."
> 
> Some 60 criminal complaints have so far been filed, including one allegation of rape."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2016/01/04/world/europe/ap-eu-germany-sex-assaults.html?_r=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
Click to expand...








 The case has been plastered all over the internet news outlets and they all say the same thing. The criminals were all foreign immigrants/migrants that conducted the attacks in an organised manner. The German police are looking at the evidence and could be making arrests shortly, the easy answer is to stop all migration/immigration to Europe NOW and look to removing those already here legally


----------



## The Great Goose

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It's not draconian to deport these invaders at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case has been plastered all over the internet news outlets and they all say the same thing. The criminals were all foreign immigrants/migrants that conducted the attacks in an organised manner. The German police are looking at the evidence and could be making arrests shortly, the easy answer is to stop all migration/immigration to Europe NOW and look to removing those already here legally
Click to expand...

Its


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Women sexually assaulted by hundreds of Arab or N. African men in Cologne"

So you decided to start a thread about it to exhibit your bigotry and ignorance of a hasty generalization fallacy.


----------



## Meathead

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Women sexually assaulted by hundreds of Arab or N. African men in Cologne"
> 
> So you decided to start a thread about it to exhibit your bigotry and ignorance of a hasty generalization fallacy.


There is no hasty generalization nor fallacy. There is fact unless you believe mass hysteria befell hundreds of people in a train station.  There is no reason to deflect blame for such orchestrated and misogynistic barbarism on account of anyone's origins. Being black or Arab does not give you the right to do so in the shit holes or your origin or wherever else you find yourself.


----------



## bucs90

Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com

So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.

We told you fucking liberals this would happen.


----------



## tinydancer

bucs90 said:


> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.



And this was such a massive incident with almost a thousand men involved and hundreds of victims they couldn't downplay this one.


----------



## Katzndogz

Are you kidding?  The mayor is already blaming the women.


----------



## bucs90

Tipsycatlover said:


> Are you kidding?  The mayor is already blaming the women.




Well....yeeeeah. Can't be racist.


----------



## waltky

Keep an arm's length to avoid sex attacks...

*Cologne mayor's 'arm's length' advice to avoid sex attacks draws ridicule*
_January 6, 2016 - Fallout continues in Germany from apparently coordinated attacks on women; More than 100 sex assaults and muggings were reported in Cologne on New Year's Eve; The victims said the assailants were gangs of men who appeared to be Arab or North African_


> Cologne's mayor has come under fire for advising women to stay "an arm's length" from male strangers after alleged sexual assaults and muggings during New Year's Eve festivities in the German city.  Germany has been shocked by the apparently coordinated crime wave, in which Cologne police received more than 100 criminal complaints from women who said they had been sexually assaulted or robbed by gangs of men of Arab or North African appearance in the city center during New Year's Eve festivities. Cologne police would not elaborate Wednesday on the total number of crimes reported, as the figure continued to rise.  Police have said that about a quarter of the complaints related to sexual assaults, including a rape, and that they believed the assaults were probably intended to distract the victims, allowing attackers to steal mobile phones and other devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A police car passes the central railway station in Cologne, Germany near where a series of sex assaults allegedly occurred on New Year's Eve.​
> Three suspects had been identified and were being questioned, a police representative told CNN. Police were working through a large amount of cellphone footage from the evening to identify further suspects.  Similar attacks were reported in Hamburg on New Year's Eve, with 39 reported sexual assaults and 14 robberies, according to police in the city, while police in Stuttgart said two women had reported their phones were missing after they were assaulted by a group of men of Arab appearance during New Year's festivities there.
> 
> Mayor's comments slammed
> 
> The crimes, which an outraged German Chancellor Angela Merkel labeled "disgusting" and Cologne's police chief described as offenses "of a totally new dimension," have sparked a firestorm in Germany.  The episode has prompted angry protests, fueled public debate about Germany's welcoming stance to migrants and unleashed a wave of anger at authorities and the media for their perceived reticence in addressing the crimes, out of a misplaced sense of political correctness.
> 
> Cologne Mayor Henriette Reker appeared to pour oil on the fire with her remarks at a news conference Tuesday, at which she addressed the New Year's crimes and discussed plans to issue guidelines for behavior during Cologne's famous Carnival next month, when hundreds of thousands of revelers are expected on the city's streets.  When asked how women could protect themselves, she suggested keeping "a certain distance of more than an arm's length" from unknown men.  She reiterated her advice at an appearance on German public service broadcaster ZDF's "Heute Journal" program Tuesday, when she said: "Women would also be smart not to go and embrace everyone that you meet and who seems to be nice. Such offers could be misunderstood, and that is something every woman and every girl should protect herself from."
> 
> *'An arm's length'*



See also:

*Reports of New Year's Eve sex assaults in Cologne fuel German migrant debate*
_January 6, 2016 - Sexual assaults and muggings were reported in Cologne, Germany, on New Year's Eve; The victims said the assailants were gangs of Arab and North African men, police say; The reports of assaults have added fuel to Germany's migration debate_


> A spate of alleged sexual assaults and robberies at New Year's Eve festivities in the German city of Cologne has fueled a political firestorm over immigration in Germany.  Ninety criminal incidents, a quarter of which were sexual assaults, were reported following New Year's Eve celebrations in the city, Cologne police told CNN.  Police said victims described the perpetrators as gangs of Arab or North African men. Many of the assaults were likely intended to distract, allowing attackers to steal mobile phones and other devices, police said.
> 
> Authorities said the crimes, including a rape, occurred around the train station, next to the western German city's landmark cathedral.  Video footage of the celebrations in the area show riotous scenes, with revelers shooting fireworks into crowds.  In a phone call with Cologne Mayor Henriette Reker Tuesday, German Chancellor Angela Merkel expressed outrage over the attacks, labeling them "disgusting" and calling for the culprits to be identified and punished as soon as possible, CNN affiliate ARD reported.
> 
> Cologne police Chief Wolfgang Albers said at a press conference Monday that the incidents were "intolerable," describing them as "crimes of a totally new dimension."  The episode raised questions about the viability of Cologne's famous Carnival next month when hundreds of thousands are expected to join celebrations on city streets, he said.  A smaller number of similar assaults also were reported in the German city of Hamburg on New Year's Eve, Hamburg police told CNN.
> 
> *'We as women suffered'*


----------



## namvet

bucs90 said:


> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.



and big ears is bringing them here


----------



## TheOldSchool

Man this is one loud echo chamber


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Brown skins being brown skins


----------



## Vigilante

The trouble with Europe is that they have NO BALLS to do what would stop this shit!


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Man this is one loud echo chamber




Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
Click to expand...

Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
Click to expand...


Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.

The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.

Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.

For one example of why it is a bad idea.

It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
Click to expand...

100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.

Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.


----------



## namvet

fuck the EU they get what they deserve


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
Click to expand...



Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.

Please try again.


----------



## Desperado

Muslims/Africans on a rape & assault rampage through Germany! Leaders shocked.
What did the Germans think would happen? Did they think the Muslims/Africans  would give up their customs and traditions and just assimilate into the German society?


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
Click to expand...


It's obviously not normal because it's sparked a panic in Germany. And I assume it's far more than just 100.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
Click to expand...

Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.


----------



## MikeK

I have little doubt the same thing will be happening here soon.  What concerns me is in the face of this emerging threat our government's primary concern is increasing gun control.  

The only way to deal with mobs who behave like uncivilized savages and harm our women is kill every one of them on the spot.  I have daughters and granddaughters and the idea of foreigners coming into this country and attacking women on the streets is infuriating to me.


----------



## bucs90

Desperado said:


> Muslims/Africans on a rape & assault rampage through Germany! Leaders shocked.
> What did the Germans think would happen? Did they think the Muslims/Africans  would give up their customs and traditions and just assimilate into the German society?




Well.....yeah.....that's what diversity means. It's um....everyone from all different cultures and ideologies mixing and respecting each others values and boundaries and being all super tolerant of each other.

Liberals said it would work.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is one loud echo chamber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obviously not normal because it's sparked a panic in Germany. And I assume it's far more than just 100.
Click to expand...

You dumb fucking retards in the GOP sparked an ebola panic in the U.S. just over a year ago.  I'll never forget the insanity that gripped you rubes for no reason.

It's not hard to spark panic in people when you appeal to fear and point at an enemy they can blame for all their problems.


----------



## Tilly

Not exactly surprising.

Michelle's shocking testimony comes as *the city's own council today admitted its town centre was now a 'no-go area' for women,* while it has emerged similar attacks occurred the same night across Hamburg and Stuttgart. 

Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal


----------



## Moonglow

bucs90 said:


> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.


Tell me later, I'm buzy fucking.......


----------



## Tilly

Why do libtards hate women so very much?


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
Click to expand...



Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?

Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.

Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.

The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.

Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.

For one example of why it is a bad idea.

It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MikeK said:


> I have little doubt the same thing will be happening here soon.  What concerns me is in the face of this emerging threat our government's primary concern is increasing gun control.
> 
> The only way to deal with mobs who behave like uncivilized savages and harm our women is kill every one of them on the spot.  I have daughters and granddaughters and the idea of foreigners coming into this country and attacking women on the streets is infuriating to me.


I'm sure you spend most of your days crippled with fear about the whole thing...


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Policies are being judged on their results. I know you libs hate that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
Click to expand...



Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.


----------



## Moonglow

Tilly said:


> Not exactly surprising.
> 
> Michelle's shocking testimony comes as *the city's own council today admitted its town centre was now a 'no-go area' for women,* while it has emerged similar attacks occurred the same night across Hamburg and Stuttgart.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal


Are they waiting for the Pope to save them? What happened to the death defying skin heads? Are they just interested in Jews?


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have little doubt the same thing will be happening here soon.  What concerns me is in the face of this emerging threat our government's primary concern is increasing gun control.
> 
> The only way to deal with mobs who behave like uncivilized savages and harm our women is kill every one of them on the spot.  I have daughters and granddaughters and the idea of foreigners coming into this country and attacking women on the streets is infuriating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you spend most of your days crippled with fear about the whole thing...
Click to expand...


Yeah many are afraid of what could happen eventually if this cancer keeps growing.

Meanwhile....you and the libs are doing your best impersonation of the band on the Titanic during its descent.


----------



## Correll

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
Click to expand...


Well.... Technically 2 is a plural..

JUst saying.


----------



## Moonglow

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
Click to expand...

Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...


----------



## Moonglow

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have little doubt the same thing will be happening here soon.  What concerns me is in the face of this emerging threat our government's primary concern is increasing gun control.
> 
> The only way to deal with mobs who behave like uncivilized savages and harm our women is kill every one of them on the spot.  I have daughters and granddaughters and the idea of foreigners coming into this country and attacking women on the streets is infuriating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you spend most of your days crippled with fear about the whole thing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah many are afraid of what could happen eventually if this cancer keeps growing.
> 
> Meanwhile....you and the libs are doing your best impersonation of the band on the Titanic during its descent.
Click to expand...

No, couldn't be, you know it all righties claim we liberals don't know how to do nuffin...


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...
Click to expand...


The vast majority of our early immigration was from the UK and later German.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
Click to expand...


Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.

100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.

The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.

You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.

Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.

The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.

For one example of why it is a bad idea.

It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.

Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our early immigration was from the UK and later German.
Click to expand...

Later, like the 1820's?


----------



## TheOldSchool

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least, what one side of the isle is proclaiming are the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
Click to expand...

Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.
Click to expand...

Most people don't recall that...


----------



## Vandalshandle

Not a problem. All women should just carry a slice of bacon, and if anyone approaches them, they can brandish it, and threaten to slap them across the face with it...


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
Click to expand...


There, was that so hard?

1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.

2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals". 

3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism. 

4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.


----------



## Vandalshandle

100 cases of sexual assault and one rape? Hell, Bill Cosby is a worse threat on a Saturday night than that is.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our early immigration was from the UK and later German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later, like the 1820's?
Click to expand...


Sounds about right. Why do you ask?


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our early immigration was from the UK and later German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later, like the 1820's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

My German side of the family moved to the colonies in the 1770's...The Irish side was in the 1850's..


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.
Click to expand...


You're implying that if we say mass diversity destroys a nation the US would've failed "centuries ago". We're only about 235 years old. And the first hundred or so we were NOT diverse at all.

So....for the US to have failed "centuries ago" (it's only existed for 2) it would have not been because of too much diversity.....and it would have been within the first 30 years of existence.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! That's a laugh...Early Americans would burn you down and out in a moments notice if you was not the right kind........And immigrants from all over the world moved here early in US history....Then you had the English settlers that hated the Germans, and they hated they French and they hated the Dutch and they hated the,,,,you see how it goes, no matter where you are from, someone can think of a reason to dislike you....Even the Puritans hated and beat baptist, they thought their form of Christ worship was too extreme...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The vast majority of our early immigration was from the UK and later German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Later, like the 1820's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right. Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My German side of the family moved to the colonies in the 1770's...The Irish side was in the 1850's..
Click to expand...


Good for you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
Click to expand...


1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"

2.  Dismissed as nonsense

3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?

4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 reported incidents, on the drunkest party night of the year, in a station that thousands and thousands of people passed through that night = Muzzies and ******* are destroying Germany.
> 
> Hey, make sure you vote for Trump in the primary.  K thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying that if we say mass diversity destroys a nation the US would've failed "centuries ago". We're only about 235 years old. And the first hundred or so we were NOT diverse at all.
> 
> So....for the US to have failed "centuries ago" (it's only existed for 2) it would have not been because of too much diversity.....and it would have been within the first 30 years of existence.
Click to expand...


The U.S. rose ro become the lone world superpower as the most diverse nation on the planet.  GFY Bucs.


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
Click to expand...


1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.

2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.

3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.

4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
Click to expand...

1. False partisan speculation

2.  Dumb partisan speculation

3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation

4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying that if we say mass diversity destroys a nation the US would've failed "centuries ago". We're only about 235 years old. And the first hundred or so we were NOT diverse at all.
> 
> So....for the US to have failed "centuries ago" (it's only existed for 2) it would have not been because of too much diversity.....and it would have been within the first 30 years of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. rose ro become the lone world superpower as the most diverse nation on the planet.  GFY Bucs.
Click to expand...


Without hordes of Arabs.....yes. All diversity isn't bad.

But you don't pour maple syrup on a house salad. Not all ingredients fit.


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. False partisan speculation
> 
> 2.  Dumb partisan speculation
> 
> 3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation
> 
> 4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black
Click to expand...



1. It's my opinion, and one that seems shared by many Germans including Merkel. They don't seem to think it normal.

2. Nope.Simple observation. Here we see modern "libs" run into real "anti-women" men. And how they fail to deal.

3. Nope. Anecdotal evidence based on ethnic Americans I have know.

4. You don't have to keep demonstrating the Race Card. We get it. Thank you for demonstrating the reason that we had no serious discussion on the changes to be caused by Third World Immigration. I wonder how many of the "100" women sexually assaulted and robbed had heard and believed the dismissal of any concerns as "nativist" or "racist"...


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. False partisan speculation
> 
> 2.  Dumb partisan speculation
> 
> 3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation
> 
> 4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's my opinion, and one that seems shared by many Germans including Merkel. They don't seem to think it normal.
> 
> 2. Nope.Simple observation. Here we see modern "libs" run into real "anti-women" men. And how they fail to deal.
> 
> 3. Nope. Anecdotal evidence based on ethnic Americans I have know.
> 
> 4. You don't have to keep demonstrating the Race Card. We get it. Thank you for demonstrating the reason that we had no serious discussion on the changes to be caused by Third World Immigration. I wonder how many of the "100" women sexually assaulted and robbed had heard and believed the dismissal of any concerns as "nativist" or "racist"...
Click to expand...


"Anecdotal" data is not real data.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....hey retard....the US couldn't have failed "centuries ago". It's only about 250 years old. And for the first 200 years we weren't a vast diverse mixed bag. We were segregated and each group was able to exist with its own values and boundaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow you dumb fucking retard.  The U.S. almost DID fail "centuries" ago.  Adding an "S" makes something plural don't ya know.  More than 1 = plural.  They burned the Capitol and all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're implying that if we say mass diversity destroys a nation the US would've failed "centuries ago". We're only about 235 years old. And the first hundred or so we were NOT diverse at all.
> 
> So....for the US to have failed "centuries ago" (it's only existed for 2) it would have not been because of too much diversity.....and it would have been within the first 30 years of existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. rose ro become the lone world superpower as the most diverse nation on the planet.  GFY Bucs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Without hordes of Arabs.....yes. All diversity isn't bad.
> 
> But you don't pour maple syrup on a house salad. Not all ingredients fit.
Click to expand...


Oh geez...


----------



## MaryL

bucs90 said:


> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.


Funny, the liberal media in the US isn't saying anything about that. But if a white straight right handed person policeman  sneezes, they  all over it. Who's side are these liberals ON, anyway? Militant Islamic fundamentalist  are their (and everyone else's) enemy and would hang them from a crane or stone them to death. Why do libs support this insanity?


----------



## tinydancer

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post had anything to do with anything in my post.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
Click to expand...


I've got Der Spiegel up. Quoting the Police Chief. You want to argue with the Police Chief of Cologne?

They are known to the police already. Known criminals.

"At a press conference on Monday evening, Cologne's police chief, Wolfgang Albers, said that a quarter of the complaints made were related to sexual harassment or groping, with many others pertaining to theft of purses, wallets and mobile phones.

He said that smaller groups of men repeatedly emerged from a crowd of about 1,000 young men to surround women, harass them and steal from them. According to the Cologne daily _Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger_, many of the presumed perpetrators are suspected of being from a large group of men that has attracted the attention of police in the past several months. Prior to New Year's Eve, the group had been involved in theft and petty crimes in Cologne nightlife districts."

New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Katzndogz

tinydancer said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post was stupid and off topic.  And terribly wrong.  The U.S. should have failed centuries ago according to your dumb fucking nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Der Spiegel up. Quoting the Police Chief. You want to argue with the Police Chief of Cologne?
> 
> They are known to the police already. Known criminals.
> 
> "At a press conference on Monday evening, Cologne's police chief, Wolfgang Albers, said that a quarter of the complaints made were related to sexual harassment or groping, with many others pertaining to theft of purses, wallets and mobile phones.
> 
> He said that smaller groups of men repeatedly emerged from a crowd of about 1,000 young men to surround women, harass them and steal from them. According to the Cologne daily _Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger_, many of the presumed perpetrators are suspected of being from a large group of men that has attracted the attention of police in the past several months. Prior to New Year's Eve, the group had been involved in theft and petty crimes in Cologne nightlife districts."
> 
> New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Click to expand...

How do you say cover up in German?


----------



## tinydancer

Tipsycatlover said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you afraid to address what I actually said?
> 
> Here I will repost what I actually said. Please try to actually respond to what I have actually posted.
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Der Spiegel up. Quoting the Police Chief. You want to argue with the Police Chief of Cologne?
> 
> They are known to the police already. Known criminals.
> 
> "At a press conference on Monday evening, Cologne's police chief, Wolfgang Albers, said that a quarter of the complaints made were related to sexual harassment or groping, with many others pertaining to theft of purses, wallets and mobile phones.
> 
> He said that smaller groups of men repeatedly emerged from a crowd of about 1,000 young men to surround women, harass them and steal from them. According to the Cologne daily _Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger_, many of the presumed perpetrators are suspected of being from a large group of men that has attracted the attention of police in the past several months. Prior to New Year's Eve, the group had been involved in theft and petty crimes in Cologne nightlife districts."
> 
> New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you say cover up in German?
Click to expand...


It's quite stunning to witness this. Merkel is a madwoman.


----------



## Tilly

tinydancer said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side's pretense that this is normal German behavior is relevant as it shows how blind your faith is in your ideology.
> 
> 100 reports of pick-pocketing, sexual assault, and 1 rape on the most drunken party night of the year in the busiest train station in the country?  Terrible, but most U.S. cities would kill for that stat line.
> 
> The West's "liberal" view on women is a minority and due to demographics a shrinking one at that.
> 
> You can thank liberals for that view on women.  If it wasn't for liberals, none of the crimes reported would be crimes.
> 
> Actively pursuing a policy of importing shitty Third World Cultures in numbers enough to create a multicultural society will obviously lead to a turning back the clock on that issue.
> 
> The U.S., a historically multicultural nation (thus the "mixing bowl" nickname), is the greatest nation that has ever existed.  I'm sorry you hate what it stands for.
> 
> For one example of why it is a bad idea.
> 
> It's too bad we couldn't have an honest discussion on this before these policies were implemented, but Race Card.
> 
> Yes, it's too bad the yokels that raised you put so much hatred in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Der Spiegel up. Quoting the Police Chief. You want to argue with the Police Chief of Cologne?
> 
> They are known to the police already. Known criminals.
> 
> "At a press conference on Monday evening, Cologne's police chief, Wolfgang Albers, said that a quarter of the complaints made were related to sexual harassment or groping, with many others pertaining to theft of purses, wallets and mobile phones.
> 
> He said that smaller groups of men repeatedly emerged from a crowd of about 1,000 young men to surround women, harass them and steal from them. According to the Cologne daily _Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger_, many of the presumed perpetrators are suspected of being from a large group of men that has attracted the attention of police in the past several months. Prior to New Year's Eve, the group had been involved in theft and petty crimes in Cologne nightlife districts."
> 
> New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you say cover up in German?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quite stunning to witness this. Merkel is a madwoman.
Click to expand...

They're just displaying their islamthink. Next they'll be saying it might just be best to wear the burqa.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it mention "migrants"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The case has been plastered all over the internet news outlets and they all say the same thing. The criminals were all foreign immigrants/migrants that conducted the attacks in an organised manner. The German police are looking at the evidence and could be making arrests shortly, the easy answer is to stop all migration/immigration to Europe NOW and look to removing those already here legally
Click to expand...


Uh ---  no.  They don't say that.  Which was exactly my point in my first post.


----------



## bucs90

MaryL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the liberal media in the US isn't saying anything about that. But if a white straight right handed person policeman  sneezes, they  all over it. Who's side are these liberals ON, anyway? Militant Islamic fundamentalist  are their (and everyone else's) enemy and would hang them from a crane or stone them to death. Why do libs support this insanity?
Click to expand...


German media is!! BBC is all over it. Check out below....Telegraph is showing big photos from the area that show large hordes of Arab and North African men standing around waiting for female victims. Europe is in the dawn of a coming war.
'Cover-up' over Cologne sex assaults blamed on migration sensitivities


----------



## Vigilante

*Berlin Cologne Hamburg Stuttgart Dusseldorf Migrant Sex Assault In Every Major German City*
BREITBART ^ | January 6, 2016 | Oliver Lane
German capital city Berlin has joined the sad parade of cities touched by migrant sex violence on New Year's Eve, with hundreds of assaults now reported to police in Cologne and other cities. Although on a smaller scale to the unrestrained and un-policed sex attacks in Cologne, the Berliner Morgenpost has now reported on assaults taking place on the street "in front of the Brandenburg gate". The revelation may prove difficult for the German media, which until now has stressed in most reports on the new year's rapes that Berlin was not caught up in the scandal. The paper reports...


----------



## bucs90

Boys....this is just the early beginning. War is coming.


----------



## Tilly

bucs90 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne attacks: Mayor's 'arm's length' advice slammed - CNN.com
> 
> So  blacks and Arabs are rampaging through Germany raping and assaulting hundreds. And leaders are shocked. Shocked they say.
> 
> We told you fucking liberals this would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, the liberal media in the US isn't saying anything about that. But if a white straight right handed person policeman  sneezes, they  all over it. Who's side are these liberals ON, anyway? Militant Islamic fundamentalist  are their (and everyone else's) enemy and would hang them from a crane or stone them to death. Why do libs support this insanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> German media is!! BBC is all over it. Check out below....Telegraph is showing big photos from the area that show large hordes of Arab and North African men standing around waiting for female victims. Europe is in the dawn of a coming war.
> 'Cover-up' over Cologne sex assaults blamed on migration sensitivities
Click to expand...


Earlier, the German police union said it feared arrests were unlikely so long after the assaults.

How convenient.
Islam rears its ugly head, and women seem to have been relegated to third class status, without a whimper from the police, the gvmnt or the media.  How bad does it have to get?


----------



## Tilly

*Hans-Peter Freidrich, a former interior minister, accused the media of imposing a “news blackout” and operating a “code of silence” over negative news about immigrants*. 

nothing new here.


----------



## tinydancer

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Women sexually assaulted by hundreds of Arab or N. African men in Cologne"
> 
> So you decided to start a thread about it to exhibit your bigotry and ignorance of a hasty generalization fallacy.



It's a big story. It's news. Really simple.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Tilly

Cover ups are going on all over Europe. 

Others compared the lack of inhibition to sexually assault women in a crowd, where their actions could go largely unnoticed, to events in Cairo’s Tahrir Square during the Arab spring, where women found themselves similarly molested. Observers also made a connection between German politicians’ reluctance to confront the issues in Cologne head-on with the nervousness of British politicians to tackle the issue of Asian sex-grooming gangs in the UK.

Tensions rise in Germany over handling of mass sexual assaults in Cologne


----------



## Tilly

Vigilante said:


>


According to the libturds here, that's exactly what we should be doing.  Well, are in fact doing atm.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Tilly

*Europe’s Rape Epidemic: Western Women Will Be Sacrificed At The Altar Of Mass Migration*

...Readers will be more than aware that Sweden has become Europe’s rape capital. Its government has blamed this on everything from increased reporting to the internet to the weather. Norway and Denmark also have some rather alarming rates of rape, but those countries are more readily willing to admit the cause. 

In Norway, recent statistics revealed that 100 per cent of violent street-rapes committed in the capital city of Oslo were committed by “non-western” immigrants. It’s a similar story in Denmark, where the majority of rapes are committed by immigrants, usually Muslim.

In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims. And now we have Germany. When Chancellor Merkel threw open the doors of her country to hundreds of thousands of migrants from the Middle East and Africa, she opened the door to the rape of German women.

Rape and sexual assault (as well as forced prostitution) is rampant within the refugee camps in Germany, and it has spilled out to the nearby towns. Rape in Germany has already been described as an “epidemic” and one that the German authorities, and media, are keeping rather quiet about. The reality is that German authorities, who know that many of these asylum seekers are rapists, will allow those men to live freely among German women – they have decided to allow German women to be raped, just like authorities all across Europe.

Women of Europe must understand what is happening here. This is not Page Three, or a _Carry On_ film sexist joke (for the record, I wouldn’t be without my _Carry On_ collection); this is a truly brutal hatred of women that demands we are slaves and absolutely believes it has the right to rape women who don’t submit. The men think of women this way because that is where they come from, that is what they know. 

Reports reveal that the bulk of “asylum seekers” now piling in to Europe are from countries including Pakistan, Somalia, Afghanistan, and other places where women are treated appallingly as a matter of course. It’s not the “extreme fringe” or a “tiny minority”; it is the norm, the mainstream, and the law of the land....

Europe’s Rape Epidemic: Western Women Will Be Sacrificed At The Altar Of Mass Migration


----------



## Vandalshandle

OMG!! ONLY TRUMP CAN SAVE US!


----------



## tinydancer

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it says "arab or north African" as the description of the criminals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that makes them "migrants" ---- how?
> 
> Ever been to Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing that makes all the "Americans" immigrants, they are not indigenous to the continent. Since when has Germany been part of North Africa or arabia ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Migrants" is not the same thing as "immigrants".  And neither one is the same as _ethnicity_, which is what the description (from one guy) refers to -- physical appearance.
> 
> You cannot look at a person and determine their travel history from their appearance.  Can't do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The case has been plastered all over the internet news outlets and they all say the same thing. The criminals were all foreign immigrants/migrants that conducted the attacks in an organised manner. The German police are looking at the evidence and could be making arrests shortly, the easy answer is to stop all migration/immigration to Europe NOW and look to removing those already here legally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ---  no.  They don't say that.  Which was exactly my point in my first post.
Click to expand...


Eyewitnesses did. From Der Spiegel that has been desperately attempting to downplay migrant "issues" and cover for Merkel. Even they had to cover this incident. 

"According to police, some 90 complaints had been filed by Tuesday morning, with witnesses saying that the perpetrators were young men between 15 and 35 years old and appeared to have migrant backgrounds."

They are known to the police already. Known criminals. The left wing knee jerk defense of any and all <fill in the blank with migrants/refugees> makes then look like bloody fools. 

"At a press conference on Monday evening, Cologne's police chief, Wolfgang Albers, said that a quarter of the complaints made were related to sexual harassment or groping, with many others pertaining to theft of purses, wallets and mobile phones.

He said that smaller groups of men repeatedly emerged from a crowd of about 1,000 young men to surround women, harass them and steal from them. According to the Cologne daily _Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger_, many of the presumed perpetrators are suspected of being from a large group of men that has attracted the attention of police in the past several months. Prior to New Year's Eve, the group had been involved in theft and petty crimes in Cologne nightlife districts."

AND even from a government Minister...

"We will not tolerate organized groups of men from North Africa that debase defenseless women with brazen sexual attacks," said Ralf Jäger, interior minister of the state of North Rhine-Westphalia. He added, however, that the authorities will do everything in their power to ensure that such attacks are not repeated. "We owe that to women as well as to those North African refugees who want to live peacefully among us."

New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE

New Year's Eve Attacks: Dozens of Women Sexually Assaulted in Cologne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Vigilante

Vandalshandle said:


> OMG!! ONLY TRUMP CAN SAVE US!



This sympathizer can't, and won't!


----------



## Gracie

Shit is gonna hit the fan when the women get fed up and become like amazonian warrior women that will be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Vandalshandle

"...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."

Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....

Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?


----------



## MikeK

TheOldSchool said:


> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.


I don't think there is a more crowded place anywhere in the world than Times Square on New Year's Eve.  I am old enough to have been there many times and I live close enough to Times Square to have heard about it if mobs of ethnic brown males surrounded groups of White girls and molested them the way these German girls described being molested.   Nothing like that _ever_ happened during a social celebration in Times Square -- or any other civilized place in the U.S. I'm aware of.  Nothing even close to that!

The men who did this are described by the girls and other witnesses as being either North African or Arabic.  Whatever ethnicity they are I regard them as uncivilized *n!ggers* who deserve to be shot down and mercilessly killed like the rampant animals they are.  I am not only pissed off at them but at the efforts of government to make it even more difficult for civilized people to arm themselves against the emerging threat we are witnessing.

The behavior of these men is radical and it is very important to prepare for a radical response the first time it happens here.  And because they've gotten away with it in Germany we may rest assured their counterparts will soon be doing the same thing here.


----------



## pwjohn

The Great Goose said:


> Whitey are cowards.



Translation please


----------



## Vandalshandle

"...The men who did this are described by the girls and other witnesses as being either North African or Arabic. Whatever ethnicity they are I regard them as uncivilized*n!ggers* who deserve to be shot down and mercilessly killed like the rampant animals they are. I am not only pissed off at them but at the efforts of government to make it even more difficult for civilized people to arm themselves against the emerging threat we are witnessing."

Relax. Pour another Green Jack, caress your gun, and sleep well, with dreams of  brown people dancing in the air under the scaffold....


----------



## Meathead

The women are clearly to blame. Dressing like whores, not covering their faces and drinking alcohol is too much for a Allah-fearing Muslim to abide!


----------



## The Great Goose

> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation please[/QUOTe
Click to expand...




pwjohn said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey are cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation please
Click to expand...

Harad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## The Great Goose

Sttukeat head!


----------



## Tilly

Next New Years Eve, Cologne:


----------



## TheOldSchool

MikeK said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is a more crowded place anywhere in the world than Times Square on New Year's Eve.  I am old enough to have been there many times and I live close enough to Times Square to have heard about it if mobs of ethnic brown males surrounded groups of White girls and molested them the way these German girls described being molested.   Nothing like that _ever_ happened during a social celebration in Times Square -- or any other civilized place in the U.S. I'm aware of.  Nothing even close to that!
> 
> The men who did this are described by the girls and other witnesses as being either North African or Arabic.  Whatever ethnicity they are I regard them as uncivilized *n!ggers* who deserve to be shot down and mercilessly killed like the rampant animals they are.  I am not only pissed off at them but at the efforts of government to make it even more difficult for civilized people to arm themselves against the emerging threat we are witnessing.
> 
> The behavior of these men is radical and it is very important to prepare for a radical response the first time it happens here.  And because they've gotten away with it in Germany we may rest assured their counterparts will soon be doing the same thing here.
Click to expand...

Times Square on New Year's Eve is among the most heavily guarded, secure places on the planet.  It's one of the most famous places in the world.  Your comparison is stupid.


----------



## Meathead

Let's not lose sight of the real victims here. These poor Muslim men braved seas, danger and foreign lands for a better life only to be met by hoards of wanton trollops.


----------



## The Great Goose

Stop yelling and yelling!


----------



## tinydancer

Meathead said:


> The women are clearly to blame. Dressing like whores, not covering their faces and drinking alcohol is too much for a Allah-fearing Muslim to abide!



The Mayor of Cologne has actually come up with guidelines for how young German women behave so the sexual assaults won't happen to them.

AKA blaming the victims not the perps. I'll look for the exact quote.

*Cologne New Year gang assaults: Mayor says women should have code of conduct to prevent future assault*
Mayor Henriette Reker enraged people by focusing on women’s actions instead of the men who carried out the assault  

The Mayor of Cologne said today that women should adopt a “code of conduct” to prevent future assault at a crisis meeting following the sexual attack of women by 1000 men on New Year’s eve.

Mayor Henriette Reker attended an emergency meeting with Chief of Police Wolfgang Albers and Wolfgang Wurm to discuss how to deal with the attack, where dozens of women were repeatedly touched and groped, with one case of alleged rape in the center of town. 

“It is important to prevent such incidents from ever happening again,” said Mayor Reker, as reported in German by _RP Online_. “We have heard by now that they [the attacks] have occurred in other cities. This of course is not comforting to us.”



The Cologne Mayor tells women how to act in public to prevent rape after mass sexual assault


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, was that so hard?
> 
> 1. The Mass Sexual Assault Robbery spree of that one night was bad enough, on top of the normal crime of a normal First World CIty. But as an indicator of the culture that is being imported into Germany? It is a warning of what a bad idea it is.
> 
> 2. Modern "liberals" have nothing to do with past "liberals".
> 
> 3. Demanding and forcing Assimilation is the exact opposite of Multiculturalism.
> 
> 4. Exactly. We could not have a serious and honest discussion on the changes of massive demographic transformation and cultural shift would bring, because any attempt to address them was demagogued by "liberals" like you. Just like you just did. Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. False partisan speculation
> 
> 2.  Dumb partisan speculation
> 
> 3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation
> 
> 4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's my opinion, and one that seems shared by many Germans including Merkel. They don't seem to think it normal.
> 
> 2. Nope.Simple observation. Here we see modern "libs" run into real "anti-women" men. And how they fail to deal.
> 
> 3. Nope. Anecdotal evidence based on ethnic Americans I have know.
> 
> 4. You don't have to keep demonstrating the Race Card. We get it. Thank you for demonstrating the reason that we had no serious discussion on the changes to be caused by Third World Immigration. I wonder how many of the "100" women sexually assaulted and robbed had heard and believed the dismissal of any concerns as "nativist" or "racist"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Anecdotal" data is not real data.
Click to expand...


No, it's doesn't.

Do you know ethnic people that live in or at least are from such areas?


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?




I guess you missed it in the MSM?

Here is one of them.

"It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."

Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.





There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
Click to expand...


Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!


----------



## Manonthestreet

I wouldn't worry none, these are moderates, not jihadis


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
Click to expand...



From the BBC, for you.

Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News






"Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."

Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."

The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."



*"James Vincent, BBC Look North*

The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.

It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.

They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.

The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."



"Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."




*Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
Click to expand...


Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.

1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?

2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.

Total hogwash.


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
Click to expand...







 You need to be aware that for 14 years the MSM was censored by P.C. and could not say that a person was a Pakistani muslim if they had committed a crime, all they could say is that they were Asian. It is only since the neo Marxists were kicked out of power that the MSM has started to report ethnicity and religion of criminals. The Japanese, Chinese etc. all complained that they were being branded by the MSM as potential rapists and murderers. This applies to your second point as well.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
Click to expand...



 "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."


"It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."

"Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."


"In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"


"The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"





"Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]

In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"



"In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"




 "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."


"Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:


... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["





"Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "




"Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."


"Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "



*Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
Click to expand...


Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....

Look, Correll, I grew up in the deep South. I know racism when i see it. We were taught that all negroes were lazy white female predators. Jews are all money grubbing misers. Catholics are all idol worshiping superstitious pawns of the pope. Japanese were shifty, lying sneak attack bastards. Italians are all gangsters. Irish are all drunks. Now, you are here to teach us that Asian men=pakistani=Syrian refugees=muslims, and they all want to rape our women. 

Same tune. different verse.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
Click to expand...




Dude.

Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.

The Rapists were muslims.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
Click to expand...


All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....


----------



## dani67

biggest western problem is:
you must act like animal against animal.
if  somebody raped girl .we must  send horny dog for rape them too and cut their penis 
somebody say it isnt civilized.but its exactly your problem
animal is animal.they dont undrestand civilized rule .


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
Click to expand...


It is interesting that you say that.

If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.

And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.


Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.

LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you say that.
> 
> If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.
> 
> And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.
> 
> LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.
Click to expand...


Third world immigration has been going on for hundreds of years. In fact, the potato famine is what brought the Kennedy's here. My ancestors escaped Scotland because of poverty in the mid 1650's. Pull up the 1962 movie, West Side Story, and see what a hellacious future was predicted by the invasion of the Puerto Ricans. How about the Mariana boat lift from Cuba? Starting in about 1974, this country was flooded with Vietnamese refugees. When was the last time you stayed in a mom and pop motel, or shopped at 7/11, that was owned by someone whose first language is English? We would not increase the immigration quota for Jews in the 1930's, and so they were gassed, instead. The Chinese were specifically excluded from immigration for decades. We locked up the Japanese---for no reason, it turned out.

But all that aside, the REAL problem is the Pakistani=Asian=Muslim=Syrian refugees.

Got to have a program if you want to follow the game!


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you say that.
> 
> If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.
> 
> And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.
> 
> LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Third world immigration has been going on for hundreds of years. In fact, the potato famine is what brought the Kennedy's here. My ancestors escaped Scotland because of poverty in the mid 1650's. Pull up the 1962 movie, West Side Story, and see what a hellacious future was predicted by the invasion of the Puerto Ricans. How about the Mariana boat lift from Cuba? Starting in about 1974, this country was flooded with Vietnamese refugees. When was the last time you stayed in a mom and pop motel, or shopped at 7/11, that was owned by someone whose first language is English? We would not increase the immigration quota for Jews in the 1930's, and so they were gassed, instead. The Chinese were specifically excluded from immigration for decades. We locked up the Japanese---for no reason, it turned out.
> 
> But all that aside, the REAL problem is the Pakistani=Asian=Muslim=Syrian refugees.
> 
> Got to have a program if you want to follow the game!
Click to expand...



I'm sure that the thousands of young girls raped in the UK by Third World Immigrants will be comforted by your historical and semantic explanation.

On the other hand, if we have had a reasonable discussion of the issues and costs of Third World Immigration it might be that the People of the UK would have decided against it, and those thousand of young girls would not have been raped and thus would not need comforting.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Correll said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 100 reported incidents of anything on the drunkest party night of the year in one of the busiest places in an entire country is not a "mass spree"
> 
> 2.  Dismissed as nonsense
> 
> 3.  Is that why every city has a Little Italy, Germantown, Chinatown, French Quarter, etc.?
> 
> 4.  You hate brown people.  You constantly disparage them, and have never said anything good about them.  That is something you cannot deny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. False partisan speculation
> 
> 2.  Dumb partisan speculation
> 
> 3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation
> 
> 4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's my opinion, and one that seems shared by many Germans including Merkel. They don't seem to think it normal.
> 
> 2. Nope.Simple observation. Here we see modern "libs" run into real "anti-women" men. And how they fail to deal.
> 
> 3. Nope. Anecdotal evidence based on ethnic Americans I have know.
> 
> 4. You don't have to keep demonstrating the Race Card. We get it. Thank you for demonstrating the reason that we had no serious discussion on the changes to be caused by Third World Immigration. I wonder how many of the "100" women sexually assaulted and robbed had heard and believed the dismissal of any concerns as "nativist" or "racist"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Anecdotal" data is not real data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's doesn't.
> 
> Do you know ethnic people that live in or at least are from such areas?
Click to expand...

Hey probably none of those crimes ever happened.  There is zero proof.  This story is a complete lie.  There's as little proof as with Cosby's case.  Right?


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Look, Correll, I grew up in the deep South. I know racism when i see it. We were taught that all negroes were lazy white female predators. Jews are all money grubbing misers. Catholics are all idol worshiping superstitious pawns of the pope. Japanese were shifty, lying sneak attack bastards. Italians are all gangsters. Irish are all drunks. Now, you are here to teach us that Asian men=pakistani=Syrian refugees=muslims, and they all want to rape our women.
> 
> Same tune. different verse.
Click to expand...







 Not when you look at the evidence showing that as muslim migrants increase so do sex assault crimes. Once they reach 5% of the population of any given country then the sex crimes increase exponentially. Take this as being fact from someone who has to live with muslim migrant atrocities every day


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you say that.
> 
> If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.
> 
> And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.
> 
> LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Third world immigration has been going on for hundreds of years. In fact, the potato famine is what brought the Kennedy's here. My ancestors escaped Scotland because of poverty in the mid 1650's. Pull up the 1962 movie, West Side Story, and see what a hellacious future was predicted by the invasion of the Puerto Ricans. How about the Mariana boat lift from Cuba? Starting in about 1974, this country was flooded with Vietnamese refugees. When was the last time you stayed in a mom and pop motel, or shopped at 7/11, that was owned by someone whose first language is English? We would not increase the immigration quota for Jews in the 1930's, and so they were gassed, instead. The Chinese were specifically excluded from immigration for decades. We locked up the Japanese---for no reason, it turned out.
> 
> But all that aside, the REAL problem is the Pakistani=Asian=Muslim=Syrian refugees.
> 
> Got to have a program if you want to follow the game!
Click to expand...







 You missed out "at this moment in time" when you tried to compare the muslims with the other migrants to the US. Just like it took many years for the average person to understand the Japanese mindset after WW2, and why they had such a barbaric honour system.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Phoenall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Look, Correll, I grew up in the deep South. I know racism when i see it. We were taught that all negroes were lazy white female predators. Jews are all money grubbing misers. Catholics are all idol worshiping superstitious pawns of the pope. Japanese were shifty, lying sneak attack bastards. Italians are all gangsters. Irish are all drunks. Now, you are here to teach us that Asian men=pakistani=Syrian refugees=muslims, and they all want to rape our women.
> 
> Same tune. different verse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when you look at the evidence showing that as muslim migrants increase so do sex assault crimes. Once they reach 5% of the population of any given country then the sex crimes increase exponentially. Take this as being fact from someone who has to live with muslim migrant atrocities every day
Click to expand...


No link, of course.....


----------



## Vandalshandle

Phoenall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you say that.
> 
> If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.
> 
> And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.
> 
> LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Third world immigration has been going on for hundreds of years. In fact, the potato famine is what brought the Kennedy's here. My ancestors escaped Scotland because of poverty in the mid 1650's. Pull up the 1962 movie, West Side Story, and see what a hellacious future was predicted by the invasion of the Puerto Ricans. How about the Mariana boat lift from Cuba? Starting in about 1974, this country was flooded with Vietnamese refugees. When was the last time you stayed in a mom and pop motel, or shopped at 7/11, that was owned by someone whose first language is English? We would not increase the immigration quota for Jews in the 1930's, and so they were gassed, instead. The Chinese were specifically excluded from immigration for decades. We locked up the Japanese---for no reason, it turned out.
> 
> But all that aside, the REAL problem is the Pakistani=Asian=Muslim=Syrian refugees.
> 
> Got to have a program if you want to follow the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed out "at this moment in time" when you tried to compare the muslims with the other migrants to the US. Just like it took many years for the average person to understand the Japanese mindset after WW2, and why they had such a barbaric honour system.
Click to expand...


Translation. Just because America has been full of bigoted xenophobes for hundreds of years, does not mean that I am a bigot, because my bigotry is justified. Other's were not justified.


----------



## MikeK

The Great Goose said:


> Sttukeat head!


What does that mean?


----------



## The Great Goose

MikeK said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sttukeat head!
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

Hmm. Yes, its interesting.


----------



## montelatici

It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.

Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.

Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal 

Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.

The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.


----------



## Vandalshandle

montelatici said:


> It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.
> 
> Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.



Sounds like a reasonable, measured post on the subject to me.


----------



## MikeK

montelatici said:


> [...]
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.


Considering the history of Sicily and the ethnic content of the average Sicilian the reason for that is readily understandable.  Which is why I believe where these Moslem refugees are concerned the Europeans and White Americans need to adopt a Sicilian posture and deal with the kind of behavior witnessed in Cologne by slitting the throats of the perpetrators and letting them bleed to death where they lay.  

Do that once and the problem will be solved.


----------



## Vandalshandle

MikeK said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the history of Sicily and the ethnic content of the average Sicilian the reason for that is readily understandable.  Which is why I believe where these Moslem refugees are concerned the Europeans and White Americans need to adopt a Sicilian posture and deal with the kind of behavior witnessed in Cologne by slitting the throats of the perpetrators and letting them bleed to death where they lay.
> 
> Do that once and the problem will be solved.
Click to expand...

{SIGH}


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Look, Correll, I grew up in the deep South. I know racism when i see it. We were taught that all negroes were lazy white female predators. Jews are all money grubbing misers. Catholics are all idol worshiping superstitious pawns of the pope. Japanese were shifty, lying sneak attack bastards. Italians are all gangsters. Irish are all drunks. Now, you are here to teach us that Asian men=pakistani=Syrian refugees=muslims, and they all want to rape our women.
> 
> Same tune. different verse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when you look at the evidence showing that as muslim migrants increase so do sex assault crimes. Once they reach 5% of the population of any given country then the sex crimes increase exponentially. Take this as being fact from someone who has to live with muslim migrant atrocities every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link, of course.....
Click to expand...





 Whats wrong cant you use a search engine



Immigrant crime soars with foreign prisoners rising


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I have to say is that I miss the old days when all rapists were black men....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is interesting that you say that.
> 
> If you read the reports on the various rape rings, Political Correctness is the primary reason they are allowed to operate for such extended periods. Indeed, may even be how they are allowed to form in the first place.
> 
> And it continues to prevent honest and serious debate on the real cause of these atrocities, Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> Ideas have consequences. And bad ideas have bad ones.
> 
> LIberalism and Political Correctness is creating these issues, and preventing any discussion or action to stop them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Third world immigration has been going on for hundreds of years. In fact, the potato famine is what brought the Kennedy's here. My ancestors escaped Scotland because of poverty in the mid 1650's. Pull up the 1962 movie, West Side Story, and see what a hellacious future was predicted by the invasion of the Puerto Ricans. How about the Mariana boat lift from Cuba? Starting in about 1974, this country was flooded with Vietnamese refugees. When was the last time you stayed in a mom and pop motel, or shopped at 7/11, that was owned by someone whose first language is English? We would not increase the immigration quota for Jews in the 1930's, and so they were gassed, instead. The Chinese were specifically excluded from immigration for decades. We locked up the Japanese---for no reason, it turned out.
> 
> But all that aside, the REAL problem is the Pakistani=Asian=Muslim=Syrian refugees.
> 
> Got to have a program if you want to follow the game!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed out "at this moment in time" when you tried to compare the muslims with the other migrants to the US. Just like it took many years for the average person to understand the Japanese mindset after WW2, and why they had such a barbaric honour system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation. Just because America has been full of bigoted xenophobes for hundreds of years, does not mean that I am a bigot, because my bigotry is justified. Other's were not justified.
Click to expand...






 WRONG as the comparison is valid and shows that until we understand those from a different culture fully we are not in a position to complain. I have studied islam and the culture and can see that it is based on violence, theft and mass murder. Try reading the koran and hadiths to see just what they believe in.


----------



## Phoenall

MikeK said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the history of Sicily and the ethnic content of the average Sicilian the reason for that is readily understandable.  Which is why I believe where these Moslem refugees are concerned the Europeans and White Americans need to adopt a Sicilian posture and deal with the kind of behavior witnessed in Cologne by slitting the throats of the perpetrators and letting them bleed to death where they lay.
> 
> Do that once and the problem will be solved.
Click to expand...







 Fight fire with fire and hope you don't get burned. Better to remove the threat in the first place and then to stop anymore coming to the country, this is the only way to make it safe for our own people.


----------



## Gracie

Arm yourselves. If these lowlifes are let in, what happened in Germany will happen here. And do you honestly think a woman in a burka would have been exempt when those men attacked those women? Hell no. Females are for their amusement no matter what they have on.

Been thinking about this really hard tonight. Been looking at good conceal carry holsters for women.  If I happen to be out and about and my state is being overrun with refugee men who have no respect for their host country, I want to be prepared. I highly recommend all women do the same.


----------



## Tilly

Phoenall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...In England, it’s been rape after rape – tens of thousands of young British girls are brutalised, tortured, beaten and raped by organised gangs comprised almost exclusively of Muslims."
> 
> Must have happened _after_ they printed the early edition of the London Times.....
> 
> Also, I am curious of how they knew that they were, "....mostly Muslims". Were they carrying prayer rugs on their shoulders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widespread organised child sexual abuse took place in Rotherham, South Yorkshire, England, between 1997 and 2013. Local investigations into the abuse began in 1999, although some reports were never finalised or made public by the authorities.[1] In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve.[2] A subsequent investigation by _The Times_ reported that the child sex exploitation was much more widespread, and the Home Affairs Select Committeecriticised the South Yorkshire Police force and Rotherham Metropolitan Borough Council for their handling of the abuse.
> 
> An independent inquiry into child sexual abuse in the town, led by Professor Alexis Jay, was established in 2013 for Rotherham Council.[3] The inquiry's initial report, published on 26 August 2014, condemned the failure of the authorities in Rotherham to act effectively against the abuse and even, in some cases, to acknowledge that it was taking place.[4][5][6] It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men.[7]Abuses described by the report included abduction, rape, torture and sex trafficking of children.[6]
> 
> Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be aware that for 14 years the MSM was censored by P.C. and could not say that a person was a Pakistani muslim if they had committed a crime, all they could say is that they were Asian. It is only since the neo Marxists were kicked out of power that the MSM has started to report ethnicity and religion of criminals. The Japanese, Chinese etc. all complained that they were being branded by the MSM as potential rapists and murderers. This applies to your second point as well.
Click to expand...

Do you remember that C4 was prevented from airing their documentary about it for years? And do you remember that all the police did for years was send 'notes' to the perps 'asking' them not to groom, drug and rape kids? Unbelievable, and most of it under the auspices of the Labour (read democrat/lefty libturd) gvmnt.


----------



## Tilly

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
Click to expand...

Seems like the libturds on here think it's racist to acknowledge and discuss crimes committed by Muslims.  Where will it all end? Lol.


----------



## Gracie

They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).


----------



## Tilly

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
Click to expand...

And it's still going on in the UK, for example in Oxfordishire, Manchester, Birmingham and some other places, as well as several other countries in Europe too.


----------



## Tilly

montelatici said:


> It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.
> 
> Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.


A lot of the men committing these crimes are not even first generation immigrants and they have actually been through the 'education' system.


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).


Eiropeans cant arm themselves, mostly. Any good alternatives to guns?


----------



## Meathead

Apparently, reports of the same thing are coming in from Finland, Sweden and Austria. WTF did people think would happen when swarms of young single men from cultures that have no respect for women poured into Europe? The irony is that they were often championed by the same idiots who all of a sudden are protesting this misogynistic behavior.

More NYE ‘sex assaults’ in Europe


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.
> 
> Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.








 What a crock of shit as it is the second, third and fourth generations of ALL MUSLIM migrants that are the biggest offenders. Guess what their cry of defence is nearly every time they are arrested.     "This is racism as I am allowed to do this in my country"................................ Go figure


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.
> 
> Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable, measured post on the subject to me.
Click to expand...







 You do know that on another part of this board he defends arab muslim terrorism and violence because it is done to the Jews ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tilly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it in the MSM?
> 
> Here is one of them.
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> Rotherham child sexual exploitation scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There is a list of additional rape rings at the bottom of this article for further reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be aware that for 14 years the MSM was censored by P.C. and could not say that a person was a Pakistani muslim if they had committed a crime, all they could say is that they were Asian. It is only since the neo Marxists were kicked out of power that the MSM has started to report ethnicity and religion of criminals. The Japanese, Chinese etc. all complained that they were being branded by the MSM as potential rapists and murderers. This applies to your second point as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember that C4 was prevented from airing their documentary about it for years? And do you remember that all the police did for years was send 'notes' to the perps 'asking' them not to groom, drug and rape kids? Unbelievable, and most of it under the auspices of the Labour (read democrat/lefty libturd) gvmnt.
Click to expand...






 YES and it threw many people towards the BNP and UKIP parties as a result. When the police have yet to apologise for the threats they made to concerned British parents then it shows that the corruption and evil is still in place,


----------



## Phoenall

Tilly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the libturds on here think it's racist to acknowledge and discuss crimes committed by Muslims.  Where will it all end? Lol.
Click to expand...







 With the end of the neo Marxist champagne socialist elite being hounded out of Europe and the decent people reclaiming their human rights. It is not racism to report Islamic violence, rape and mass murder, it is a public service .


----------



## Phoenall

Tilly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).
> 
> 
> 
> Eiropeans cant arm themselves, mostly. Any good alternatives to guns?
Click to expand...







 Yes hairspray or aerosol perfume as it can blind when used. In the home spray bleach or other chemicals as they are not illegal and you are defending yourself.


----------



## Gracie

Tilly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).
> 
> 
> 
> Eiropeans cant arm themselves, mostly. Any good alternatives to guns?
Click to expand...

Carry anyway. But if afraid to do that, maybe a knife strapped to your leg?











And if not that, mace? A mean assed dog?


----------



## Tilly

Gracie said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).
> 
> 
> 
> Eiropeans cant arm themselves, mostly. Any good alternatives to guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carry anyway. But if afraid to do that, maybe a knife strapped to your leg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if not that, mace? A mean assed dog?
Click to expand...

I have dogs, but they're the opposite of mean assed, lol.  Can't carry knives in Europe either, have to get a spray, but somehow they seem a bit lame. I'd like to do a respectable amount of damaged if attacked


----------



## Correll

TheOldSchool said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Committed by  organized criminal group(s)? Yes. Spree is completely fair.
> 
> 2. NOpe. LIbs today are sitting on the Victories of past battles and pretending to fight against foes that are long vanquished.
> 
> 3. No, it is why the vast majority of Italians and Germans and French do not and have never lived in such segregated ghettos.
> 
> 4. Try searching my posts for Herman Cain references. You should be able to find some "Good things" said about him. Your are confusing racism for conflicting agenda's and interests. A very convenient mistake... one libs are known for.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. False partisan speculation
> 
> 2.  Dumb partisan speculation
> 
> 3.  Total disregard for the history of this great nation
> 
> 4.  You should have just said some of your best friends are black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's my opinion, and one that seems shared by many Germans including Merkel. They don't seem to think it normal.
> 
> 2. Nope.Simple observation. Here we see modern "libs" run into real "anti-women" men. And how they fail to deal.
> 
> 3. Nope. Anecdotal evidence based on ethnic Americans I have know.
> 
> 4. You don't have to keep demonstrating the Race Card. We get it. Thank you for demonstrating the reason that we had no serious discussion on the changes to be caused by Third World Immigration. I wonder how many of the "100" women sexually assaulted and robbed had heard and believed the dismissal of any concerns as "nativist" or "racist"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Anecdotal" data is not real data.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's doesn't.
> 
> Do you know ethnic people that live in or at least are from such areas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey probably none of those crimes ever happened.  There is zero proof.  This story is a complete lie.  There's as little proof as with Cosby's case.  Right?
Click to expand...


Errr, I believe that there is quite a bit of video footage and that lots of credible witnesses.

You seem to be thinking that my issue with the Cosby accusations is lack of evidence.

You are revealing how incredibly strong your Barriers to Communication are, when you want them to be.

My problem with the Cosby accusations is that the stories being told are not crimes.


The women who's stories have been published admit to taking the drugs knowingly, and in the context of a prelude to sex.

Which of course, matches what Cosby says.


----------



## Correll

montelatici said:


> It seems clear that the perpetrators of the sexual assaults were, in fact, Arabs.
> 
> Police say the wave of attacks were perpetrated by groups of 'Arab or North African' men in the city centre, in what they described as a 'new dimension in crime'.
> 
> Teenage victims of Cologne sex mob describe harrowing ordeal
> 
> Unfortunately, most of the Arabs/North Africans that immigrate to Europe are not the elite of their societies.  A large proportion of this population, because of their culture, are sexually frustrated young men that believe that European women are all loose and basically whores.  There are solutions to the problem.  Come down hard on them legally (and otherwise) or have European become chaste and wear appropriate clothing, i.e. the veil, burka etc.
> 
> The next generation, if the education system indoctrinates them appropriately, should change and become European.  The interesting thing is that these situations don't seem to arise in Latin Europe.  I find it difficult to imagine such a thing happening in Sicily particularly, or in Italy in general, for example.  Such an attack on women in Sicily would result in a catastrophe for these young men.




Oh, that's good news. 

The women of Europe only have to put up with this for a generation. Maybe.

Except of course that the flow if immigrants will not be stopped. Because that will be racism.

SO, it's the new normal.

Assuming that you are correct and that the second generation assimilates the West's culture completely.

Otherwise it will get worse and worse over time.


Jeez, were these issues discussed before Third World Immigration became policy?


----------



## dani67

problem of humanity: arabs
its not rasict.its fact.


----------



## Correll

Tilly said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's still going on in the UK, for example in Oxfordishire, Manchester, Birmingham and some other places, as well as several other countries in Europe too.
Click to expand...




And the Political Class insists that anyone who thinks this is a problem must be racist.

It is utter madness.


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be aware that for 14 years the MSM was censored by P.C. and could not say that a person was a Pakistani muslim if they had committed a crime, all they could say is that they were Asian. It is only since the neo Marxists were kicked out of power that the MSM has started to report ethnicity and religion of criminals. The Japanese, Chinese etc. all complained that they were being branded by the MSM as potential rapists and murderers. This applies to your second point as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember that C4 was prevented from airing their documentary about it for years? And do you remember that all the police did for years was send 'notes' to the perps 'asking' them not to groom, drug and rape kids? Unbelievable, and most of it under the auspices of the Labour (read democrat/lefty libturd) gvmnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES and it threw many people towards the BNP and UKIP parties as a result. When the police have yet to apologise for the threats they made to concerned British parents then it shows that the corruption and evil is still in place,
Click to expand...



I love the way these fools keep stating that they don't want to publicize these massive crimes for fear of giving credibility to the BNP and UKIP

 but don't seem to realize that if they are covering up, and in doing so, allowing thousands of girls to be raped that just MAYBE their policies are wrong, and those "radicals" might have a valid point that deserves consideration.


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups"."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be aware that for 14 years the MSM was censored by P.C. and could not say that a person was a Pakistani muslim if they had committed a crime, all they could say is that they were Asian. It is only since the neo Marxists were kicked out of power that the MSM has started to report ethnicity and religion of criminals. The Japanese, Chinese etc. all complained that they were being branded by the MSM as potential rapists and murderers. This applies to your second point as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you remember that C4 was prevented from airing their documentary about it for years? And do you remember that all the police did for years was send 'notes' to the perps 'asking' them not to groom, drug and rape kids? Unbelievable, and most of it under the auspices of the Labour (read democrat/lefty libturd) gvmnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES and it threw many people towards the BNP and UKIP parties as a result. When the police have yet to apologise for the threats they made to concerned British parents then it shows that the corruption and evil is still in place,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way these fools keep stating that they don't want to publicize these massive crimes for fear of giving credibility to the BNP and UKIP
> 
> but don't seem to realize that if they are covering up, and in doing so, allowing thousands of girls to be raped that just MAYBE their policies are wrong, and those "radicals" might have a valid point that deserves consideration.
Click to expand...







 They know that which is why they try to change laws to make both groups actions illegal. Reminds me of the hope not hate group that campaigned to have an EDL march banned, when they won they tried to march themselves along the same route, only to be told that all marches on that route had been banned. Of course they cried racism and intolerance when they were banned from marching themselves.


----------



## Vandalshandle

When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....




Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.

THe crimes in the OP happened.

It was done by a gang of Muslims.

It was not something that happens normally.


The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.

And this is just the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
Click to expand...


You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
Click to expand...







 Watch he doesn't claim that they are his and that his grandfather was given them by the ghost of mo'mad as thanks for killing so many unbelievers.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
Click to expand...



Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.

This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.


As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.

This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.

And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
Click to expand...


Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?


----------



## skye

Mother  Merkel has changed her mind and  now seems to feel that there may be a danger after all... from these Muslims thugs which she kindly welcomed into Germany with open arms.

All too late, the German police admit they are under staffed, with low morale and  say  they can not fully control the situation.

These  Islamic "cultural activities" so popular in the Middle East, will continue to happen forever, until extreme strong measures are taken....like throwing all the thugs out into the sea if necessary.


These Muslim "recreational pastimes" are happening throughout Europe which is like heaven for them....they are on welfare and carry out as much criminal activity as they like.

Wake up Europe!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Mother  Merkel has changed her mind and  now seems to feel that there may be a danger after all... from these Muslims thugs which she kindly welcomed into Germany with open arms.
> 
> All too late, the German police admit they are under staffed, with low morale and  say  they can not fully control the situation.
> 
> These  Islamic "cultural activities" so popular in the Middle East, will continue to happen forever, *until extreme strong measures are taken....like throwing all the thugs out into the sea if necessary.*
> 
> 
> These Muslim "recreational pastimes" are happening throughout Europe which is like heaven for them....they are on welfare and carry out as much criminal activity as they like.
> 
> Wake up Europe!



Yes, I'm for throwing them all into the sea. Let's just get with the programme already.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).



I and my family have guns, more than a million Austrians have a gun and are buying more, 5.5 million Germans have guns and nearly ALL houses in Switzerland have guns.

Also the sales of pepper spray and CS gas has gone through the roof in Germany and Austria.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can do whatever they want. I, on the other hand, plan to be prepared. I started a thread about it. (Women who carry, holsters that fit comfortably).
> 
> 
> 
> Eiropeans cant arm themselves, mostly. Any good alternatives to guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes hairspray or aerosol perfume as it can blind when used. In the home spray bleach or other chemicals as they are not illegal and you are defending yourself.
Click to expand...


Hairspray is good, as sprayed in the face, it'll stick eyelashes together, giving someone time to run away from the savage.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Phoenall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the libturds on here think it's racist to acknowledge and discuss crimes committed by Muslims.  Where will it all end? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the end of the neo Marxist champagne socialist elite being hounded out of Europe and the decent people reclaiming their human rights. It is not racism to report Islamic violence, rape and mass murder, it is a public service .
Click to expand...


I hear that 8,600 males in Köln have joined the new citizens patrol, they have their first meeting today, Saturday, they've set this patrol up, in their words to "defend our ladies of Köln against attack".

Also a lot of males are setting up an identical thing in Düsseldorf.

This is exactly what we have been hoping for. To these Patriotic and chivalrous men, we say Gott segne Sie....God Bless You.

The disgusting Traitors have condemned these brave men for setting up these patrols. The payback for the Traitors is going to be brutal.


----------



## Gracie

We have rednecks. A lot of them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
Click to expand...



I have an understanding of the likely religion of "arab and north african men" who would be found committing mass sex assaults in Germany.

Algeria for example, is 95% Muslim. Egypt, with it's coptics is a mere 90% muslim.


YOur denial is strong. 

THe citizens of the West were not allowed to have a real debate about Third World Immigration before it was made policy.

Any attempt at debate was shut down by lies and Political Correctness.

Now, far too late, we can see the results of these policies and they are utter disasters.

Time for new policies to attempt to limit, contain, reverse the damage of your lib policies.


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
Click to expand...







 How about this then. A senior Police officer Wolfgang Albers was forced to retire when it was found that he had removed references to the attackers refugee and asylum seeker status from the original police report. His underlings knew that dozens of Syrian and African asylum seekers were involved but said nothing in a bid to keep a lid on racial tensions. One suspect had Arabic-German translations for such phrases as beautiful breasts and I'll kill you.




Cologne sex attacks: Police chief Wolfgang Albers 'sacked' following heavy criticism


Cologne's police chief has been suspended


Cologne police chief suspended after New Year assaults


----------



## Phoenall

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the libturds on here think it's racist to acknowledge and discuss crimes committed by Muslims.  Where will it all end? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the end of the neo Marxist champagne socialist elite being hounded out of Europe and the decent people reclaiming their human rights. It is not racism to report Islamic violence, rape and mass murder, it is a public service .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that 8,600 males in Köln have joined the new citizens patrol, they have their first meeting today, Saturday, they've set this patrol up, in their words to "defend our ladies of Köln against attack".
> 
> Also a lot of males are setting up an identical thing in Düsseldorf.
> 
> This is exactly what we have been hoping for. To these Patriotic and chivalrous men, we say Gott segne Sie....God Bless You.
> 
> The disgusting Traitors have condemned these brave men for setting up these patrols. The payback for the Traitors is going to be brutal.
Click to expand...






 This was tried in the UK when the authorities refused to do anything about the grooming of children by muslim gangs, the police arrested the groups and held them for 48 hours. Many lost their jobs as a result so the practise fizzled out because of neo Marxist influence on justice


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this then. A senior Police officer Wolfgang Albers was forced to retire when it was found that he had removed references to the attackers refugee and asylum seeker status from the original police report. His underlings knew that dozens of Syrian and African asylum seekers were involved but said nothing in a bid to keep a lid on racial tensions. One suspect had Arabic-German translations for such phrases as beautiful breasts and I'll kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne sex attacks: Police chief Wolfgang Albers 'sacked' following heavy criticism
> 
> 
> Cologne's police chief has been suspended
> 
> 
> Cologne police chief suspended after New Year assaults
Click to expand...




Normal response from the government, cover up to avoid "fanning racism" or "opinion against immigrants".


But, shouldn't the voters have the facts when they are voting?

The Political Elite of the West today certainly does NOT think so.


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the libturds on here think it's racist to acknowledge and discuss crimes committed by Muslims.  Where will it all end? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the end of the neo Marxist champagne socialist elite being hounded out of Europe and the decent people reclaiming their human rights. It is not racism to report Islamic violence, rape and mass murder, it is a public service .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that 8,600 males in Köln have joined the new citizens patrol, they have their first meeting today, Saturday, they've set this patrol up, in their words to "defend our ladies of Köln against attack".
> 
> Also a lot of males are setting up an identical thing in Düsseldorf.
> 
> This is exactly what we have been hoping for. To these Patriotic and chivalrous men, we say Gott segne Sie....God Bless You.
> 
> The disgusting Traitors have condemned these brave men for setting up these patrols. The payback for the Traitors is going to be brutal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was tried in the UK when the authorities refused to do anything about the grooming of children by muslim gangs, the police arrested the groups and held them for 48 hours. Many lost their jobs as a result so the practise fizzled out because of neo Marxist influence on justice
Click to expand...



And libs wonder why we cons are angry.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it it is in Breitbart, it MUST be true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups".
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
Click to expand...


"Thousands" huh?   Two now qualifies as "thousands", does it?

Hype much?

And btw ------ in what way is rape a _religious _act?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo, be aware. You have entered a logic free zone. Trump reigns here, so throw all logic out the window, and prepared to be terrified of everything, everywhere. Grab your wife and daughter and lock them up, because if the Mexicans don't rape them, the Muslims will....


----------



## Phoenall

Correll said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this then. A senior Police officer Wolfgang Albers was forced to retire when it was found that he had removed references to the attackers refugee and asylum seeker status from the original police report. His underlings knew that dozens of Syrian and African asylum seekers were involved but said nothing in a bid to keep a lid on racial tensions. One suspect had Arabic-German translations for such phrases as beautiful breasts and I'll kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne sex attacks: Police chief Wolfgang Albers 'sacked' following heavy criticism
> 
> 
> Cologne's police chief has been suspended
> 
> 
> Cologne police chief suspended after New Year assaults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal response from the government, cover up to avoid "fanning racism" or "opinion against immigrants".
> 
> 
> But, shouldn't the voters have the facts when they are voting?
> 
> The Political Elite of the West today certainly does NOT think so.
Click to expand...






 Yet they don't cover up when it is the "minorities" that could be inflamed by actions or words, in those cases they fan the flames because they can contain 1,000 across the country better than they could contain 1 million.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups".
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Thousands" huh?   Two now qualifies as "thousands", does it?
> 
> Hype much?
> 
> And btw ------ in what way is rape a _religious _act?
Click to expand...




 So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.

 You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo, be aware. You have entered a logic free zone. Trump reigns here, so throw all logic out the window, and prepared to be terrified of everything, everywhere. Grab your wife and daughter and lock them up, because if the Mexicans don't rape them, the Muslims will....








 Is that before or after the red necks and biker outlaws have had their fill of them.....................


----------



## Correll

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the BBC, for you.
> 
> Rotherham child abuse scandal: 1,400 children exploited, report finds - BBC News
> 
> "Prof Jay said: "No-one knows the true scale of child sexual exploitation in Rotherham over the years. Our conservative estimate is that approximately 1,400 children were sexually exploited over the full inquiry period, from 1997 to 2013."
> 
> Revealing details of the inquiry's findings, Prof Jay said: "It is hard to describe the appalling nature of the abuse that child victims suffered."
> 
> The inquiry team found examples of "children who had been doused in petrol and threatened with being set alight, threatened with guns, made to witness brutally violent rapes and threatened they would be next if they told anyone"."
> 
> 
> *"James Vincent, BBC Look North*
> 
> The scale of this report is simply staggering and some of the detail extremely hard to read.
> 
> It lays out how Rotherham Council and the police knew about the level of child sexual exploitation in the town, but didn't do anything about it.
> 
> They either didn't believe what they were being told, played it down, or were too nervous to act. The failures, the report says, are blatant.
> 
> The report estimates 1,400 children were sexually exploited over 16 years, with one young person telling the report's author that gang rape was a usual part of growing up in Rotherham."
> 
> 
> 
> "Maggie Atkinson, children's commissioner for England, said the number of identified child victims was "largely consistent" with the findings of their own national inquiry into "child sexual exploitation in gangs and groups".
> 
> 
> *Tilly is right, and you are wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Thousands" huh?   Two now qualifies as "thousands", does it?
> 
> Hype much?
> 
> And btw ------ in what way is rape a _religious _act?
Click to expand...




There was a reference to the problem of rape rings in the UK, where thousands of young girls have been raped by Muslim Immigrants.

It is relevant in that it is also a result of Third World Immigration.

"Religious act"? I don't know or care what you are trying to do there. Some libs have been trying to deny the obvious truth that these specific crimes, both in Cologne and the UK are being committed by Muslims so I was responding to that pathetic defense.

If you are unfamiliar with the Rape Ring Scandals in the UK, I strongly urge you to read up on them. They are incredible real word examples of the human cost when Political Correctness prevents serious discussion of policy and libs get to do what they want.


----------



## Correll

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo, be aware. You have entered a logic free zone. Trump reigns here, so throw all logic out the window, and prepared to be terrified of everything, everywhere. Grab your wife and daughter and lock them up, because if the Mexicans don't rape them, the Muslims will....




Dude, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Correll

Phoenall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this then. A senior Police officer Wolfgang Albers was forced to retire when it was found that he had removed references to the attackers refugee and asylum seeker status from the original police report. His underlings knew that dozens of Syrian and African asylum seekers were involved but said nothing in a bid to keep a lid on racial tensions. One suspect had Arabic-German translations for such phrases as beautiful breasts and I'll kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cologne sex attacks: Police chief Wolfgang Albers 'sacked' following heavy criticism
> 
> 
> Cologne's police chief has been suspended
> 
> 
> Cologne police chief suspended after New Year assaults
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normal response from the government, cover up to avoid "fanning racism" or "opinion against immigrants".
> 
> 
> But, shouldn't the voters have the facts when they are voting?
> 
> The Political Elite of the West today certainly does NOT think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they don't cover up when it is the "minorities" that could be inflamed by actions or words, in those cases they fan the flames because they can contain 1,000 across the country better than they could contain 1 million.
Click to expand...



I don't think that is why they do that.

I think it is because they want, NEED to support their Myth of their nations being Racist, so as to keep their support from liberals  and  from those poor minorities that they are supposedly "protecting" from the larger supposedly racist society.


And the horrible cost is just swept under the rug of Denial.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Correll, let's look at this closer.
> 
> 1. They were supposedly attacked by "Asian men". Not Muslims. not Syrian refugees, Asian. What is an "Asian man"? Japanese? Vietnamese? Chinese? Filipino?
> 
> 2. On what basis did they blame "Asian men"? None, that I can see. Not one bit of documentation of how they arrived at that term. Apparently, all of them look alike to them, since they do not even differentiate between Asian races.
> 
> Total hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Thousands" huh?   Two now qualifies as "thousands", does it?
> 
> Hype much?
> 
> And btw ------ in what way is rape a _religious _act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a reference to the problem of rape rings in the UK, where thousands of young girls have been raped by Muslim Immigrants.
> 
> It is relevant in that it is also a result of Third World Immigration.
> 
> "Religious act"? I don't know or care what you are trying to do there. Some libs have been trying to deny the obvious truth that these specific crimes, both in Cologne and the UK are being committed by Muslims so I was responding to that pathetic defense.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the Rape Ring Scandals in the UK, I strongly urge you to read up on them. They are incredible real word examples of the human cost when Political Correctness prevents serious discussion of policy and libs get to do what they want.
Click to expand...


These guys in Europe are awfully busy! When I first started browsing over here, there there were hundreds of sexual assaults and one rape in Germany. Now, there are thousands of rapes in Britain! by tomorrow, there will have been millions of rapes in Detroit!

No kidding, guys, do you ever listen to yourselves? Trump tells us that the Mexican illegal immigrants are rapists. The Muslims are rapists. the Mexicans are drug dealers. The Muslims are terrorists. Even a kid who builds a clock is a terrorist trainee. Black people are thugs and welfare queens. Democrats are going to take your guns. Islamics are going to legalize Shari law. The left is making war on Christmas...and Christianity. So are the atheists. Transgenders are going to accost you in the rest room. The government is going to poison your children with vaccines and fluoridation. The government is going to set up death panels at insurance companies. Mosques are actually terrorist training bases. Even Starbucks is taking away your snowflake cups. The BLM is going to drive ranchers into bankruptcy and poverty. I saw a thread last year that went on for 3 months about the loss our our liberty to use incandescent light bulbs. Gays have an agenda to fundamentally change all of your traditional values. Is there ANYTHING that you guys are not afraid of, and outraged about?


----------



## Phoenall

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 2010, five men of Pakistani heritage were found guilty of a series of sexual offences against girls as young as twelve."
> 
> 
> "It conservatively estimated that 1,400 children had been sexually abused in the town between 1997 and 2013, predominantly by gangs of British-Pakistani men."
> 
> "Members of the British-Pakistani community condemned both the sexual abuse and the fact that it had been covered up for fear of "giving oxygen" to racism."
> 
> 
> "In September 2012, investigations by _The Times_ based on confidential police and social services documents, found that abuse had been much more widespread than acknowledged.[22][23] It uncovered systematic abuse of white girls by some Asian men (mostly of Pakistani origin)[24] in Rotherham for which people were not being prosecuted"
> 
> 
> "The newspaper cited a 2010 report by the police intelligence bureau which discussed "a problem with networks of Asian offenders both locally and nationally" which was "particularly stressed in Sheffield and even more so in Rotherham, where there appears to be a significant problem with networks of Asian males exploiting young white females".[23][26] It also referred to a document from the Rotherham Safeguarding Children Board that reported the "crimes had 'cultural characteristics...which are locally sensitive in terms of diversity'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lord Ahmed called for mosque leaders in South Yorkshire to highlight the problem of sexual abuse.[27] He said the issue was a "new phenomenon within the Asian community" and that "it's important that the community, rather than going silent... talk about it."[27] Muhbeen Hussain, founder of Rotherham Muslim Youth group, said all communities denounced the abuse and that "we need Muslim leaders to go out there and condemn this and make it clear it's wrong."[27] The chairman of the Pakistan and Muslim Centre in Sheffield, Mohammed Ali said the South Yorkshire mosques, the imams and the committee members had discussed this situation that "needs to be tackled."[27]
> 
> In November 2012, Rotherham Council identified 58 possible victims of sexual abuse.[28] The director of Children and Young People's Services attributed the rise from 50 the previous year to increased public awareness.[28] A national report by the Office of Children's Commissioner, also published in November, found that thousands of children were sexually abused by gangs in England each year.[28]"
> 
> 
> 
> "In January 2013, the head of Rotherham Council, Martin Kimber, was summoned to the select committee to explain the lack of arrests for sexual abuse, despite South Yorkshire Police saying it was conducting several investigations and the council having identified 58 young girls at risk.[25] MP Keith Vazquestioned why, after five Asian men were jailed in 2010, more was not being done: "In Lancashire there were 100 prosecutions the year before last, in South Yorkshire there were no prosecutions". The council apologised for the "systemic failure" that had "let down" the victims of child sexual abuse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Three previous inquiries—in 2002, 2003 and 2006[29]—had presented similar findings but, according to the report, had been "effectively suppressed" because officials "did not believe the data".[5] Dr Angie Heal, a strategic drugs analyst who had prepared the 2003 report, had noted three years after its publication—according to Professor Jay—that "the appeal of organised sexual exploitation for Asian gangs had changed. In the past, it had been for their personal gratification, whereas now it offered 'career and financial opportunities to young Asian men who got involved'."
> 
> 
> "Because the majority of perpetrators were Asian of Pakistani heritage, several council staff described themselves as being nervous about identifying the ethnic origins of perpetrators for fear of being thought racist; others, the report noted, "remembered clear direction from their managers" not to make such identification.[31] One Home Office researcher, attempting to raise concerns with senior police officers in 2002 about the level of abuse, was told not to do so again, and was subsequently suspended and sidelined.[32] The researcher told BBC _Panorama_ that:
> 
> 
> ... she had been accused of being insensitive when she told one official that most of the perpetrators were from Rotherham's Pakistani community. A female colleague talked to her about the incident. "She said you must never refer to that again – you must never refer to Asian men. "And her other response was to book me on a two-day ethnicity and diversity course to raise my awareness of ethnic issues."["
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Denis MacShane, MP for Rotherham between 1994 and his resignation in 2012, said in a BBC radio interview that that no-one had come to him with child abuse allegations during that period, but conceded he should have gotten himself more involved in the issue. Admitting he had been guilty of doing too little, he said he had been aware of what he saw as the problems of cousin marriage and the oppression of women within sectors of the Muslim community in Britain, but "as a true _Guardian_ reader, and liberal leftie, I suppose I didn't want to raise that too hard. I think there was a culture of not wanting to rock the multicultural community boat if I may put it like that." However, in hindsight, he did say that "I think that I should have burrowed into [the allegations]" "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Simon Danczuk, Labour MP for Rochdale where similar cases were prosecuted, observed that "a very small minority of people in the Asian community have a very unhealthy view of women. ... It's a complex jigsaw, and ethnicity is just one of the pieces. Class is a major factor, night-time economy is a factor, in terms of this type of on-street grooming, not sexual abuse per se."[33] Danczuk added that there was an "unhealthy brand of politics 'imported' from Pakistan" which was "partly to blame for the cover-up of mass child abuse in Rotherham". He said that "There are cultural issues around the way politics are done in the Asian community which have to change."
> 
> 
> "Theresa May described the failures of police and council agencies to deal with child sex abuse as a complete dereliction of duty. She said that "institutionalised political correctness" had contributed to the authorities turning a blind eye to the abuse: "I am clear that cultural concerns – both the fear of being seen as racist, and the frankly disdainful attitude to some of our most vulnerable children "
> 
> 
> 
> *Tilly was right. YOu were wrong.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you got me. I did not know that Pakistan was in Syria....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude.
> 
> Thousands of girls raped and you are playing word games.
> 
> The Rapists were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Thousands" huh?   Two now qualifies as "thousands", does it?
> 
> Hype much?
> 
> And btw ------ in what way is rape a _religious _act?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a reference to the problem of rape rings in the UK, where thousands of young girls have been raped by Muslim Immigrants.
> 
> It is relevant in that it is also a result of Third World Immigration.
> 
> "Religious act"? I don't know or care what you are trying to do there. Some libs have been trying to deny the obvious truth that these specific crimes, both in Cologne and the UK are being committed by Muslims so I was responding to that pathetic defense.
> 
> If you are unfamiliar with the Rape Ring Scandals in the UK, I strongly urge you to read up on them. They are incredible real word examples of the human cost when Political Correctness prevents serious discussion of policy and libs get to do what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these guys in Europe are awfully busy! When I first started browsing over here, there there were hundreds of sexual assaults and one rape in Germany. Now, there are thousands of rapes in Britain! by tomorrow, there will have been millions of rapes in Detroit!
> 
> No kidding, guys, do you ever listen to yourselves? Trump tells us that the Mexican illegal immigrants are rapists. The Muslims are rapists. the Mexicans are drug dealers. The Muslims are terrorists. Even a kid who builds a clock is a terrorist trainee. Black people are thugs and welfare queens. Democrats are going to take your guns. Islamics are going to legalize Shari law. The left is making war on Christmas...and Christianity. So are the atheists. Transgenders are going to accost you in the rest room. The government is going to poison your children with vaccines and fluoridation. The government is going to set up death panels at insurance companies. Mosques are actually terrorist training bases. Even Starbucks is taking away your snowflake cups. The BLM is going to drive ranchers into bankruptcy and poverty. I saw a thread last year that went on for 3 months about the loss our our liberty to use incandescent light bulbs. Gays have an agenda to fundamentally change all of your traditional values. Is there ANYTHING that you guys are not afraid of, and outraged about?
Click to expand...






 No smoke without fire........................................


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> "Religious act"? I don't know or care what you are trying to do there. Some libs have been trying to deny the obvious truth that these specific crimes, both in Cologne and the UK are being committed by Muslims so I was responding to that pathetic defense.



You took pains to identify the (ass-umed) religion of said rapists.

Do you always do that?  Is every rapist, murderer, assaulter, thief, embezzler, drunk driver, arsonist and libeler identified according to -- not just what religion they follow but what religion we _ass-ume_ they follow?

Pop quiz: what's Bernie Madoff's religion?




Didn't think so.  Your agenda is showing.




Correll said:


> If you are unfamiliar with the Rape Ring Scandals in the UK, I strongly urge you to read up on them. They are incredible real word examples of the human cost when Political Correctness prevents serious discussion of policy and libs get to do what they want



It ain't the topic here.  See the last line above.


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Pogo, be aware. You have entered a logic free zone. Trump reigns here, so throw all logic out the window, and prepared to be terrified of everything, everywhere. Grab your wife and daughter and lock them up, because if the Mexicans don't rape them, the Muslims will....



And no doubt, they'll do it on TV in Jersey City.  And Rump will be the only one to see the broadcast.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.



Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".




Phoenall said:


> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.



Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
Click to expand...






 Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
Click to expand...


Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.


----------



## Pogo

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I dropped in to this thread, I did not realize that it was a Trump rally. Having left my white robe and hood at home, I feel somewhat out of place, so ya'll keep telling each other scary campfire stories while I find somewhere to light where the fear is not palatable....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical lib, when confronted with a Truth you can't spin and the cons refuse to let you lie it away, play the Race Card.
> 
> THe crimes in the OP happened.
> 
> It was done by a gang of Muslims.
> 
> It was not something that happens normally.
> 
> 
> The child rape rings I pointed out to you were real, and a result of Muslim Immigration.
> 
> And this is just the tip of the ice berg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have really got me frightened about this. I'm going to play Bridge this afternoon, but there is a guy who plays by the name of Achmed. I'm packing my 9 MM, and my K-bar from now on....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your ridicule doesn't change the facts.
> 
> This thread, in the beginning had multiple libs denying that this was unusual or that they were muslims.
> 
> 
> As more and more information was revealed, both points were shown to be completely false.
> 
> This is a result of the policy of Third World Immigration.
> 
> And you libs are furious at the idea that we want to judge your lib policies by their results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious as to how you know they were Muslims. Were they card carrying Muslims, or maybe waving Quorans while raping, or were they chanting stuff about Allah and Muhammad at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have an understanding of the likely religion of "arab and north african men" who would be found committing mass sex assaults in Germany.
> 
> Algeria for example, is 95% Muslim. Egypt, with it's coptics is a mere 90% muslim.
> 
> 
> YOur denial is strong.
> 
> THe citizens of the West were not allowed to have a real debate about Third World Immigration before it was made policy.
> 
> Any attempt at debate was shut down by lies and Political Correctness.
> 
> Now, far too late, we can see the results of these policies and they are utter disasters.
> 
> Time for new policies to attempt to limit, contain, reverse the damage of your lib policies.
Click to expand...


And they have ---- _what _to do with each other?

Couldn't answer my question in 217 huh?
Wonder why.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
Click to expand...






 The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
Click to expand...


Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.

Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have not taken in the reports posted showing that the atrocity was not just centred on one small town but was endemic all over the country. With an average of 1,000 in each town being raped by Pakistani muslims. This makes the numbers on the high side and of great concern to the people of the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask how rape is a religious act, then look no further than the trial transcripts were it is shown the muslim child rapists were acting on their religious teachings. Look them up in the koran and hadiths and that way you will see that it is not a made up story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.
Click to expand...






 As I said unless you can see it for yourself you will just reply that it does not exist, or the words have been taken out of context. Typical pinko liberal actions to the truth, just look at penny and her denials


----------



## Yarddog

TheOldSchool said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow worst article ever.  5 paragraphs about vague nothing intended to disparage immigrants.  1,000 assaulters at Cologne's main train station... their main train station?  How many thousands of people passed through there that night?  60 criminal complaints... about what?  Only one is about rape.  And as compared to how many on a usual night?
> 
> Garbage.  As is to be expected from TD these days when it comes to browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst article EVAH?
> 
> You're slagging the NYTimes?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup.  Whoever wrote that should be fired.
> 
> As for you... stop being such a victim.
Click to expand...


If they were rednecks from georgia I doubt you'd be saying that


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sure didn't.  The original story said a lot of molestations were reported, among which was one rape.  In a couple of days that one became two.  Of course for a message board wag manufacturing his own story that means "thousands".
> 
> 
> Rape is not a religious act in any religion.  Period.  I called out his fallacy, and it remains that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said unless you can see it for yourself you will just reply that it does not exist, or the words have been taken out of context. Typical pinko liberal actions to the truth, just look at penny and her denials
Click to expand...


And _yet again_ you confirm you have nothing.  I kinda already made that point.




You are correct; if you can't demonstrate it, then your point indeed does not exist.  Naught but Argumentum ad Populum.  Derived from one's own ass.

Who the fuck is "penny" [sic]?


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are living in cloud cuckoo land and have not studied the koran and hadiths. They spell out exactly what is a expected of every muslims ( all men of course ) and how they should emulate the perfect muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said unless you can see it for yourself you will just reply that it does not exist, or the words have been taken out of context. Typical pinko liberal actions to the truth, just look at penny and her denials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And _yet again_ you confirm you have nothing.  I kinda already made that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct; if you can't demonstrate it, then your point indeed does not exist.  Naught but Argumentum ad Populum.  Derived from one's own ass.
> 
> Who the fuck is "penny" [sic]?
Click to expand...






 Another idiot that denies the facts in the koran and hadiths, as I said it is a waste of time using the koran and hadiths as idiots deny that the words are in there. So here they are for you to deny


*Qur’an 23:1-6*—The Believers must (eventually) win through—those who humble themselves in their prayers; who avoid vain talk; who are active in deeds of charity; who abstain from sex, except with those joined to them in the marriage bond, or (the captives) whom their right hands possess—for (in their case) they are free from blame. 

*Qur’an 70:22-30*—Not so those devoted to Prayer—those who remain steadfast to their prayer; and those in whose wealth is a recognized right for the (needy) who asks and him who is prevented (for some reason from asking); and those who hold to the truth of the Day Of Judgement; and those who fear the displeasure of their Lord—for their Lord’s displeasure is the opposite of Peace and Tranquility—and those who guard their chastity, except with their wives and the (captives) whom their right hands possess—for (then) they are not to be blamed.

*Sahih Muslim 3371*—We went out with Allah’s Messenger on the expedition to the Bi’l-Mustaliq and took captive some excellent Arab women; and we desired them, for we were suffering from the absence of our wives, (but at the same time) we also desired ransom for them. So we decided to have sexual intercourse with them but by observing azl (withdrawing the male sexual organ before emission of semen to avoid conception). But we said: We are doing an act whereas Allah’s Messenger is amongst us; why not ask him? So we asked Allah’s Messenger, and he said: It does not matter if you do not do it, for every soul that is to be born up to the Day of Resurrection will be born. 

*Sahih al-Bukhari 4138*—We went out with Allah’s Apostle for the invasion of Bun Al-Mustaliq and we received captives from among the Arab captives and we desired women and celibacy became hard on us and we loved to do coitus interruptus [same as "azl" above]. So when we intended to do coitus interruptus, we said: "How can we do coitus interruptus before asking Allah’s Apostle who is present among us? We asked (him) about it and he said: "It is better for you not to do so, for if any soul till the Day of Resurrection is predestined to exist, it will exist." 

*Sahih Muslim 3384*—Jabir bin Abdullah reported that a person asked Allah’s Apostle saying: I have a slave-girl and I practice azl with her, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: This cannot prevent that which Allah has decreed. The person then came (after some time) and said: Messenger of Allah, the slave-girl about whom I talked to you has conceived, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: I am the servant of Allah and His Messenger.

*Qur’an 4:24*—Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess ...

*Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.



 So you see in islam rape is not only allowed but is expected and commanded.


----------



## Pogo

Fuckall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know what I believe in?  Evidence.  What you don't have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said unless you can see it for yourself you will just reply that it does not exist, or the words have been taken out of context. Typical pinko liberal actions to the truth, just look at penny and her denials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And _yet again_ you confirm you have nothing.  I kinda already made that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct; if you can't demonstrate it, then your point indeed does not exist.  Naught but Argumentum ad Populum.  Derived from one's own ass.
> 
> Who the fuck is "penny" [sic]?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another idiot that denies the facts in the koran and hadiths, as I said it is a waste of time using the koran and hadiths as idiots deny that the words are in there. So here they are for you to deny
> 
> 
> *Qur’an 23:1-6*—The Believers must (eventually) win through—those who humble themselves in their prayers; who avoid vain talk; who are active in deeds of charity; who abstain from sex, except with those joined to them in the marriage bond, or (the captives) whom their right hands possess—for (in their case) they are free from blame.
> 
> *Qur’an 70:22-30*—Not so those devoted to Prayer—those who remain steadfast to their prayer; and those in whose wealth is a recognized right for the (needy) who asks and him who is prevented (for some reason from asking); and those who hold to the truth of the Day Of Judgement; and those who fear the displeasure of their Lord—for their Lord’s displeasure is the opposite of Peace and Tranquility—and those who guard their chastity, except with their wives and the (captives) whom their right hands possess—for (then) they are not to be blamed.
> 
> *Sahih Muslim 3371*—We went out with Allah’s Messenger on the expedition to the Bi’l-Mustaliq and took captive some excellent Arab women; and we desired them, for we were suffering from the absence of our wives, (but at the same time) we also desired ransom for them. So we decided to have sexual intercourse with them but by observing azl (withdrawing the male sexual organ before emission of semen to avoid conception). But we said: We are doing an act whereas Allah’s Messenger is amongst us; why not ask him? So we asked Allah’s Messenger, and he said: It does not matter if you do not do it, for every soul that is to be born up to the Day of Resurrection will be born.
> 
> *Sahih al-Bukhari 4138*—We went out with Allah’s Apostle for the invasion of Bun Al-Mustaliq and we received captives from among the Arab captives and we desired women and celibacy became hard on us and we loved to do coitus interruptus [same as "azl" above]. So when we intended to do coitus interruptus, we said: "How can we do coitus interruptus before asking Allah’s Apostle who is present among us? We asked (him) about it and he said: "It is better for you not to do so, for if any soul till the Day of Resurrection is predestined to exist, it will exist."
> 
> *Sahih Muslim 3384*—Jabir bin Abdullah reported that a person asked Allah’s Apostle saying: I have a slave-girl and I practice azl with her, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: This cannot prevent that which Allah has decreed. The person then came (after some time) and said: Messenger of Allah, the slave-girl about whom I talked to you has conceived, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: I am the servant of Allah and His Messenger.
> 
> *Qur’an 4:24*—Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess ...
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see in islam rape is not only allowed but is expected and commanded.
Click to expand...


You're a special kind of moron, aintchya?

NONE of your passages here "command rape".  Not a one.  Nor do any present their context.
And none of them are linked to jack squat -- for all I know you made them up.  Although considering your obvious dearth of literacy that's quite a stretch.

What a retard.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Fuckall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the koran and hadiths, and rather than be accused of falsifying the words I ask that you read this for yourself.   A clue is in the command that all muslims must emulate the perfect muslim and do as he did in his life. He raped 12 year old girls in the blood of their slain fathers and brothers on the command of his god. That is the facts that you cant deny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly --- you don't have any.  "Go read for yourself", the dying mantra of the rhetorically unarmed.
> 
> Thanks for playin' and be sure to play the Mythmaker game at home.  Seconds of fun for the whole family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said unless you can see it for yourself you will just reply that it does not exist, or the words have been taken out of context. Typical pinko liberal actions to the truth, just look at penny and her denials
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And _yet again_ you confirm you have nothing.  I kinda already made that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct; if you can't demonstrate it, then your point indeed does not exist.  Naught but Argumentum ad Populum.  Derived from one's own ass.
> 
> Who the fuck is "penny" [sic]?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another idiot that denies the facts in the koran and hadiths, as I said it is a waste of time using the koran and hadiths as idiots deny that the words are in there. So here they are for you to deny
> 
> 
> *Qur’an 23:1-6*—The Believers must (eventually) win through—those who humble themselves in their prayers; who avoid vain talk; who are active in deeds of charity; who abstain from sex, except with those joined to them in the marriage bond, or (the captives) whom their right hands possess—for (in their case) they are free from blame.
> 
> *Qur’an 70:22-30*—Not so those devoted to Prayer—those who remain steadfast to their prayer; and those in whose wealth is a recognized right for the (needy) who asks and him who is prevented (for some reason from asking); and those who hold to the truth of the Day Of Judgement; and those who fear the displeasure of their Lord—for their Lord’s displeasure is the opposite of Peace and Tranquility—and those who guard their chastity, except with their wives and the (captives) whom their right hands possess—for (then) they are not to be blamed.
> 
> *Sahih Muslim 3371*—We went out with Allah’s Messenger on the expedition to the Bi’l-Mustaliq and took captive some excellent Arab women; and we desired them, for we were suffering from the absence of our wives, (but at the same time) we also desired ransom for them. So we decided to have sexual intercourse with them but by observing azl (withdrawing the male sexual organ before emission of semen to avoid conception). But we said: We are doing an act whereas Allah’s Messenger is amongst us; why not ask him? So we asked Allah’s Messenger, and he said: It does not matter if you do not do it, for every soul that is to be born up to the Day of Resurrection will be born.
> 
> *Sahih al-Bukhari 4138*—We went out with Allah’s Apostle for the invasion of Bun Al-Mustaliq and we received captives from among the Arab captives and we desired women and celibacy became hard on us and we loved to do coitus interruptus [same as "azl" above]. So when we intended to do coitus interruptus, we said: "How can we do coitus interruptus before asking Allah’s Apostle who is present among us? We asked (him) about it and he said: "It is better for you not to do so, for if any soul till the Day of Resurrection is predestined to exist, it will exist."
> 
> *Sahih Muslim 3384*—Jabir bin Abdullah reported that a person asked Allah’s Apostle saying: I have a slave-girl and I practice azl with her, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: This cannot prevent that which Allah has decreed. The person then came (after some time) and said: Messenger of Allah, the slave-girl about whom I talked to you has conceived, whereupon Allah’s Messenger said: I am the servant of Allah and His Messenger.
> 
> *Qur’an 4:24*—Also (prohibited are) women already married, except those whom your right hands possess ...
> 
> *Sunan Abu Dawud 2150*—The Apostle of Allah sent a military expedition to Awtas on the occasion of the battle of Hunain. They met their enemy and fought with them. They defeated them and took them captives. Some of the Companions of the Apostle of Allah were reluctant to have intercourse with the female captives in the presence of their husbands who were unbelievers. So Allah, the Exalted, sent down the Qur’anic verse: “And all married women (are forbidden) unto you save those (captives) whom your right hands possess.” That is to say, they are lawful for them when they complete their waiting period.
> 
> 
> 
> So you see in islam rape is not only allowed but is expected and commanded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a special kind of moron, aintchya?
> 
> NONE of your passages here "command rape".  Not a one.  Nor do any present their context.
> And none of them are linked to jack squat -- for all I know you made them up.  Although considering your obvious dearth of literacy that's quite a stretch.
> 
> What a retard.
Click to expand...







 So English is not your firstlanguage going on your comprehension of the verses from the koran and hadiths.


----------

